# August IUI group



## West coast

I'm on cd 1 now and planning for my first (and hopefully only!) IUI session in August. I'm hoping others will join in who are also planning for August so we can discuss how things are going! :flower:
I've been TTC for over 2.5 years. No known reason for our infertility.


----------



## LGRJWR

I am a bit behind you but we are scheduled for our first IUI in August.


----------



## West coast

LGRJWR said:


> I am a bit behind you but we are scheduled for our first IUI in August.

Have you been on clomid 7 months straight? I took 50mg a day for 3 months in the fall with only a couple days of dizziness. I'm now on my second month at 100mg and found the last week tough. I was super dizzy and headachy! Really hard to concentrate at work (I work with children)!
Do you know anyone who has done IUI? I'm excited and nervous.:wacko:


----------



## LGRJWR

Yes I was on clomid 50mg the first month in November 2011 and then in December it was increased to 100mg. My last round of clomid was in June. This month we just tried naturally and are currently in the tww. I am excited and nervous also about our upcoming IUI. I do know some ladies that have had IUI that are in my fertility support group where I live. I pray that we can be the lucky ones and get pregnant on the 1st IUI but as many people I have talked to and seen post on BNB it seems as though a lot of people usually get pregnant on the 2nd IUI. The only side effect i had with clomid was the hot flashes! Will you be taking clomid with this IUI?


----------



## West coast

Interesting how you said the 2nd round of IUI seems more successful. I do know my friends friend was successful after round 1. Nice you have a support group too! I live in a small town and have to drive over a hour to the fertility clinic, so not much in the way of help here.
I will start taking clomid (100mg) tomorrow. I was on it last month and knew we had a trip planned when I'd be ovulating, so I was hoping it would work out on its own. My doc wasn't as optomistic(said most women who have a hard time conceiving don't get pregnant on clomid alone(although I know 1). Oh well, fingers crossed for IUI!
I have also been going for acupuncture and have an appointment booked for a couple days before, and will book for after too. Do you get acupuncture or anything else to help?


----------



## Brayr08

I will be doing my 2nd IUI this month also. I am currently on CD5. I'm thinking I should be doing the procedure the end of next week. 
Here is my experience w/Clomid/IUI: In Febuary, I was doing 100 of clomid. I didn't have to use my trigger shot b/c I surged on my own. Went in for my ultrasound & had two huge follicles. I think they were measured at 25 & 28. Went in for the IUI the next day (I have to drive 2 hours...bla). DH sperm was excellent. Everything looked good for me. (Just as an FYI, I thought it was pretty uncomfortable). I still got a BFN. : ( 
I have a friend that did it for the first time last month while on clomid & wound up pregnant though. Hopefully thR IUI works for all of us this month.


----------



## Stillwait78

I am also planning and IUI this month for the first time. I am CD 3 and will start Stimms tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsBethC

Hi Ladies! I'm new to this forum but I had my first IUI this month. I've done 3 cycles on clomid which didn't work so this month they put me on letrozole. I did a trigger shot Sunday night and had my iui Tuesday at 11 am. 

I thought it was a little uncomfortable also! 

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## LGRJWR

I am officially on CD1 today so I go in for bloodwork tommorrow and start letrozole on Saturday. Ultrasound is scheduled for the Monday the 13th. I am so excited but still nervous since this is my 1st time.


----------



## West coast

MrsBethC said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new to this forum but I had my first IUI this month. I've done 3 cycles on clomid which didn't work so this month they put me on letrozole. I did a trigger shot Sunday night and had my iui Tuesday at 11 am.
> 
> I thought it was a little uncomfortable also!
> 
> Good luck to you all!!

MrsBeth, did you ever have an HSG? I'm wondering if the IUI will be a similar feeling? I found the HSG pretty painful. Good luck getting through the month!


----------



## West coast

Stillwait78 said:


> I am also planning and IUI this month for the first time. I am CD 3 and will start Stimms tomorrow. Fingers crossed!

What is Stimms? Like clomid?


----------



## West coast

Brayr08 said:


> I will be doing my 2nd IUI this month also. I am currently on CD5. I'm thinking I should be doing the procedure the end of next week.
> Here is my experience w/Clomid/IUI: In Febuary, I was doing 100 of clomid. I didn't have to use my trigger shot b/c I surged on my own. Went in for my ultrasound & had two huge follicles. I think they were measured at 25 & 28. Went in for the IUI the next day (I have to drive 2 hours...bla). DH sperm was excellent. Everything looked good for me. (Just as an FYI, I thought it was pretty uncomfortable). I still got a BFN. : (
> I have a friend that did it for the first time last month while on clomid & wound up pregnant though. Hopefully thR IUI works for all of us this month.

We have been trying for nearly 3 years too. I did clomid at 50mg last fall for three months but am now on 100mg. Since today is my day 7, I am hoping to go in for IUI next Friday (provided I get the same ovulation predictor result as last month). Does clomid make ou tired? I've been exhausted!


----------



## Brayr08

I actually felt it was more uncomfortable than the HSG test. My tubes were completely clear though, so maybe that's why? :shrug:

West Coast-I don't really remember it making tired, I just remember I got extreme hot flashes. I'm cold all the time, so I guess maybe that's why it stood out to me. I think it can make you tired though. The stuff I'm on now is making me tired, and during the day I get dizzy spells and naseous, which I think is from being dizzy. I really hope it works this time. I'm tired of giving myself shots for a week or longer straight and the side effects suck!:haha:


----------



## West coast

Going for IUI tomorrow! Excited and nervous! I plan to rest for the few days after but anyone have any idea how long and how much rest is necessary?


----------



## Brayr08

Hey West! I'm going in for my IUI tomorrow too! How exciting! :happydance: I don't believe you are required to abstain from any of your normal activities. They normally have you lay there for 15 minutes w/your hips elevated and that's about it. You may be crampy the rest of the day, but I don't think I experianced much. The procedure was the most uncomfortable part. You'll have to update us on how it went. I will when I get home.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

West coast, it was recommended to me to skip my volleyball and the jog with my dog that day/evening, but to resume normal activity the next day. I didn't find it uncomfortable at all, they say the better your timing is the less uncomfortable it is (around your natural surge and ov, your cervix is more open). Good luck ladies, I'll be doing my second IUI this month (hopefully).


----------



## West coast

I had my first IUI today! I was surprised at how easy the whole process was! My husbands sample was given, we came back 2 hrs later and my procedure took 15min! Not painful either! Now fingers crossed!:happydance:


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Yay west coast!!! Good luck!


----------



## West coast

Thanks RoccoBoxr!
How did you go Brayr08?


----------



## Brayr08

It went really well. DH had over a 98 million count post wash (they told him he had the high count for the day:haha:) It was much less uncomfortable then last time, so that's good. I just keep telling myself that it just seems impossable that out of 98 MILLION sperm that one of them wouldn't just some how bump into an egg. I try to not let myself get excited, but I will honestly be crushed if it doesn't work. :cry: Anyways...did they put a cork type deal inside of you to help you keep from leaking? Also, did they tell you to :sex: at any point? We had to last night. I think just incase we will again tonight. Also, my nips have been so sore since I took my trigger! I did not get that last month. Also, I've had a ton of clear CM.


----------



## West coast

98 million! Wow! Mine was 38 million post wash and I thought that sounded like a lot! :o I was thinking the same about the chances...fingers crossed for both of us!
No cork for me. They didn't even recommend I lay down long. I have been trying to take it easy though(I'm usually very active) and am glad I had today off and the weekend before I go back to work.
I was told there was no reason to:sex: yesterday but tonight or Sat am would be best. So planning for tonight. I was only on clomid and have been told nothing about the trigger shot. I'm hoping this goes as planned and I don't have to ask about getting one either! 
Keep in touch regarding symptoms. And good luck!


----------



## Brayr08

I thought I'd share this to maybe give someone else hope. I have a friend who got pregnant off of clomid and IUI last month (I think I've mentioned her before). His count was only 23 million post wash and she only had 1 follicle. I know this made me a little more hopeful!


----------



## West coast

Brayr08 said:


> I thought I'd share this to maybe give someone else hope. I have a friend who got pregnant off of clomid and IUI last month (I think I've mentioned her before). His count was only 23 million post wash and she only had 1 follicle. I know this made me a little more hopeful!

That is good new for us all! Thanks for sharing!
Did you have an ultrasound to find out how many follicles were present? I have no idea, other then the fact I had an ultrasound done in June and know I had an average amount then(although left side was less..).
How are you feeling? I've been so bloated but it could be me stressing:wacko:


----------



## Brayr08

I had an ultrasound the day before my IUI to see how my follicles were growing. I had one at 22 or 23, another at 20 and one at 14 (I had some smaller ones too, but since they weren't big enough to produce a muture egg, they weren't worried about them). I can't believe they didn't do an ultrasound for you.
I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot, but it's so hard! I have been feeling bloated today and the weirdest like streching feeling in my lower stomach. I'm trying so hard not to read into anything, but I'm not doing a very good job at it.


----------



## Brayr08

So West, I broke down and tested this morning. The trigger must still be in my system (which I sort of expected) because it was positive. I usually don't test this early, but my POAS addiction was just too much for me. I'll probably test again on Friday. Ya know, just to see if the trigger is out of my system yet:winkwink:


----------



## West coast

Brayr08, I will definitely be asking about ultrasound and trigger if it doesn't work out this month. Maybe the doc thought I had a good enough chance without? Or maybe since I live over an hour away from the clinic...hmm.
My stomach and bowels have been going nuts. I think it could be the stress/excitement. I planned to not test until next Friday....but now you have me curious! How early can you get a worthy response? I do have a wedding to attend Saturday and I planned not to drink at all...but if I knew, that would be better! Lol


----------



## Brayr08

West-The reason they always told me they do the ultrasound, is to make sure you don't produce like 12 follicles that are big enough to produce a mature egg. We had to decide if we were willing to do a "selective pregnancy". Which basically is saying, if you get pregnant with more than 4 babies, you have the option of aborting the rest. I said no way! I've been begging God for a baby for years now, and I just couldn't say ya know God, I know I said I wanted kids, but that's just too much. Here, you can have x number back. :winkwink: Do I want more than TWO babies at one time, NOPE, but I don't think I could ever abort a child that was mine and my husband's. It won't ever be an issue anyways. They won't let us do the IUI if we have more than 4 follicles big enough. I one time, had 11 follicles at my first ultrasound of the cycle! Not all of them got big enough, but still, what if they had and they never checked it and they ALL got fertilized??? Scary stuff...anyways...I'm rambeling... 

As long as you O'd the same day as me (which I'm guessing you did since we had our IUI's the same day) you could POSSABLY get an accurate result on Saturday. That would be 9DPO. But the chances are slim. I took another test today and it looks like the trigger is finally out (2 days sooner than last month) so I think I'm going to hold off testing until Sunday. It's so frustrating when something like a wedding falls during you TWW. Especially the END of your TWW. I would say, 1 drink would be okay, especially wine. Plenty of ppl do much worse when they don't realize they are pregnant and have perfectly healthy babies. Anyways, this is getting WAY long, I better start getting ready for work. :dohh:


----------



## Brayr08

How ya feel'n west? I have felt just awful today! I've had a blaring headache all day and I don't know if it was from the headache (I'm crossing my fingers it's b/c I'm preggers!), but I have been naseous on and off all day. I told a co-worker, "Is it a little weird that I'm excited to feel sick???" lol 

Are you going to test tomorrow morning???


----------



## West coast

I've been feeling pretty good. I feel like my belly is getting better but I've felt that before. Lol. I don't think I'll test since its not really going to prove one way or another. Plus since I have spent so much money so far, I'll save myself the $10 test. 
All your symptoms sound good! 
What is ovidrel? Have you done acupuncture? I have been going for 18 months. I went a few days before the IUI and a couple days after. Not sure if I'll keep going once I'm fore sure pregnant.
Have you been taking any supplements? I heard wheat grass is really good but have yet to try it. I just take vitamins at the moment.


----------



## Brayr08

Ovidrel is the shot I take to make me ovulate. The only bad thing about it is that it can make you have a false positive. :wacko: I have not done acupuncture, but I'd be interested to try it at least once. I live in a pretty rural area, so I'd imagine I'd have to drive at least an hour to do that. I already have to drive an hour to see my FS (even for 10-15 minute appointments...I hate that!!!) and 2 hours if they need to see me on Wednesdays (b/c that office isn't open) or when we need to do our IUI. I will be SOO happy for so many reasons when I can stop going there. 

I've only been taking my prenatals. BTW, I'm sure you've said, but how long have you been trying? 

So when ARE you going to test??? I really hope we both get our :bfp:

Well, if I don't talk to you before, have fun at the wedding!


----------



## West coast

We're you not ovulating without the shot? I want to be sure I have more options or at least things to ask my fs about.
I have been trying for nearly 3 years(will be 3 in Nov). I've seen a lot of friends et. Get pregnant during that time and try to think of the good. For instance, they may have a 2 year old now, but when I have a baby i'll have those 2 years of childhood to enjoy still. Does that make sense?
I guess I'm lucky of have a great acupuncturist in town. I love going as it really relaxes me! I too have to drive over an hour to the fs though. Ugh.
I wasn't going to test until next Friday unless I get some crazy symptoms or something. 
Btw how much does the IUI cost for you? Mine was $400 here in Canada. The doc appointments are free. I had a blood test to test my amh before it for $120 as the sample was being sent to the US. Did you have that done? It was good for me to know my result was in the norm(my last fsh result w high and the fs found one of my ovaries is much smaller). Not sure how many IUI we'd try. IVF is so expensive and my fs warned that "some people just aren't compatible". Eek.
Happy thoughts, happy thoughts! It is meant to be 32 C here today, gorgeous for this wedding! Hope you are having a good weekend!


----------



## Brayr08

I was ovulating. I guess they just have you do it to make SURE you ovulate around the time of the IUI. Every test for myself and DH have come back normal, which is VERY frustrating. My IUI (which this includes the sperm wash) was $320.00, but with the meds, that brings it up to $425.00 and I'm not even going to account for all the $30.00 doctor's visits and the $86.00 blood draws. So, well over $500.00 a month. I'm trying not to even think about IVF right now. I don't know how we could ever afford it. I HATE THIS I HATE THIS I HATE THIS!!! lol Hopefully, we'll both get our BFP's though. 

Last night I had that weird matallic taste in my mouth, I also had it a little this morning. I tested this morning and had a VERY faint BFP, but I used a more sensative test than I have in the last two days, so I'm wondering if it's still picking up the shot somehow? I hope not! I know I shouldn't, but I'm going to test tomorrow to see if the line disappears or gets darker.


----------



## West coast

So have you tested again?? I'm so curious. I have yet to test and am affraid of being let down. I find many of my monthly symptoms I have misinterpreted in the past. Maybe I should test in the am.....


----------



## RoccoBoxr

How long have your triggers stayed in your system? Just trying to plan my testing day - I got my trigger tonight and I'm having my second IUi on Wednesday.....EXCITED! :)

Hope to see a :bfp: from one of you ladies really soon!


----------



## Brayr08

West-Well, I started spotting Sunday night :cry: so I'm feeling pretty out. I still tested yesterday and had the same faint line as before (pretty sure they have to be faulty tests) I'm going to test on Thursday if I still haven't officially started yet. It's POSSIBLE that I'm still pregnant. Ppl spot all the time before they get their :bfp:, but I doubt that I am. 

How was the wedding? Any signs of AF? I really hope not for your sake.


----------



## Brayr08

Rocco-Well, the first time I took my trigger, it was still in my system at 9DPO. I stopped testing after that b/c I went in for a blood pregnancy test that day that came back negative. This month, it was still in my system at 6DPO, but when I took a cheapie at 7DPO, it came back negative. So, to avoid a false positive getting your hopes up, I'd recommend trying to test it out. So what was the :spermy: count for your IUI's and how many follicles did you have?


----------



## West coast

Brayr08 said:


> West-Well, I started spotting Sunday night :cry: so I'm feeling pretty out. I still tested yesterday and had the same faint line as before (pretty sure they have to be faulty tests) I'm going to test on Thursday if I still haven't officially started yet. It's POSSIBLE that I'm still pregnant. Ppl spot all the time before they get their :bfp:, but I doubt that I am.
> 
> How was the wedding? Any signs of AF? I really hope not for your sake.

I hope it was just spotting and you're still good :winkwink:
My cycle is usually 26 to 28 days (last month on clomid it was 28). Today is day 26 and feeling bloated and was also headachy yesterday(both af signs for me). Didn't test yet but not feeling great about it. I'll wait it out...
The wedding was fun! I have a glass of champagne and a glass of wine. I was trying to just enjoy the night but there were lots of babies there and my mind kept wandering.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Brayr, my first IUI I had one follicle and dh's count was super high (84million). This time I still only got one follicle, but I'm hoping for a better result this time :) we go in tomorrow morning for it. My trigger last time I think lasted until 9 or 10 dpo, so I bought a bunch of IC's to test it out this time. Was your trigger 10,000 units of HCG? I wonder if the different doses of HCG last longer or shorter - I've heard of triggers being anywhere from 5000-20000 IU's, mine was 10,000.


----------



## West coast

I've had a bit of spotting this evening, slight cramping, craving chocolate and am feeling cranky....I think I'm out for this month:cry:
I'll test in the am if af hasn't truly shown.


----------



## Brayr08

Oh West! I am feeling extremely bloated and am having strong AF cramps. This f'ing blows :growlmad:! Let me know how it goes this morning. I really hope you have a nice surprise :hugs:


----------



## West coast

I tested negative this am. Boooooooo. I am glad af is a bit earlier, meaning I will test earlier and have my IUI earlier...I was worried my hubby would be away when our next IUI would be due.
Was it you Brayr that said 2nd time more likely?


----------



## Brayr08

I don't think I said that, but I have read that your chances of concieving go up with every IUI. Have you actually started yet, or are you still just spotting? I called my FS this am to schedule my internal ultrasound to see if I have developed any cysts, but since I haven't officially started yet, they won't schedule my appointment. Grrr...I live an hour away, I can't just drop everything at work to drive up there. I have to have my meds mailed to me (b/c I refuse to drive an hour and half to pick those up) and they have to have more than 24 hours notice and I can't even order those until I know if I have cysts. Stupid FS....I think I'm going to test one more time tomorrow morning. Who knows, maybe there's something in there...even though I doubt it.


----------



## West coast

Brayr08 said:


> I don't think I said that, but I have read that your chances of concieving go up with every IUI. Have you actually started yet, or are you still just spotting? I called my FS this am to schedule my internal ultrasound to see if I have developed any cysts, but since I haven't officially started yet, they won't schedule my appointment. Grrr...I live an hour away, I can't just drop everything at work to drive up there. I have to have my meds mailed to me (b/c I refuse to drive an hour and half to pick those up) and they have to have more than 24 hours notice and I can't even order those until I know if I have cysts. Stupid FS....I think I'm going to test one more time tomorrow morning. Who knows, maybe there's something in there...even though I doubt it.

Oh it seems like you are stuck waiting! Ugh. Nice to live away from the city, but some times the inconveniences really suck!
I'm still barely spotting. Weird for me. It's now been 24 hours and usually now id be in full flow! I have the blotting and slight back pain I usually get. No major cramps though. If its still like this tomorrow, I will test again(but i imagine its the clomid messing with me).I still have 1 month of clomid I can pick up from the pharmacy. Not sure how that works when I've had a day of spotting. I guess I'll call the fs when I truly see af and ask when to start.
Have you had many cysts in the past? Do you have to get them removed before taking clomid?
I'll check in again tomorrow. I don't want to wish away my summer, but at them same time I want for us to know what the next step is!


----------



## West coast

AF is truly here now. I started clomid today(day 3) and will start testing for surge on day 11. 
When I went to pick up my clomid prescription the pharmacist said I have a forth prescription still available. I don't know why my doc gave me 4 months when I thought it wasn't good to go past 3 on clomid? It may have just been an extra.Thoughts? 
Brayr, when are you starting clomid this month?


----------



## Brayr08

I think that's weird that they would have issued you a 4th perscription. My doctor didn't let me do more than 3 rounds b/c it can start to have an adverse effect on your ttc. Even though I have read of ppl doing it for months at a time. :shrug:

I was actually doing follistom injections w/ovidrel trigger shot, but I think I have decided to take the rest of the year off from that and try some other things. There is apparently nothing wrong w/DH or I, so I bought some preseed and soft cups and I'm going to buy OPK's. Oh, I'm also going to try SMEP. I've used OPK's before, but none of the other things. Hoping this will do the trick. These last 2 cycles have just been really rough on me. I need to do something that's slightly less stressful.

What day was your CD1? Mine was Wednesday.


----------



## Brayr08

Nevermind, you already answered my CD question. So we're still on the same schedule.


----------



## West coast

Neat we are on the same cycle! Lol. My AF had been so heavy the past 2days! Clomid is messing with me! What is" preseed, soft cups, OPK's and SMEP"?
I'm trying to decide if I should spend the money on acupuncture this month... I just want this all to work and not have to worry about it anymore!


----------



## Brayr08

My period has been crazy heavy as well! I wonder what that's all about. Preseed is lube that you inject into yourself roughly 15 minutes before you BD. Its safe for couples TTC, it helps balance your ph levels, making it a better environment for sperm & I think it helps the sperm get to where it needs to go. Soft cups are these round rubbery things w/something that reminds me of saran wrap in the middle. It's originally for periods, but a lot of women insert them right after bding b/c it sits right up to your cervix & it keeps the spermies from leaking out & keeps the close to where you want them. OPK's are ovulation predictor kits. I use the digital kind so I have no way of missing my surge. Lastly, :) SMEP is the sperm meets egg plan. It basically is bding every other day until ovulation, bding 3 days in a row once you get a positive OPK, skipping a day, then bding again. That is the WAY simplified version. If you google it, you'll get a more in-depth description.
How long have you been doing acupuncture? I've read it can take a few months to really take affect.


----------



## West coast

Brayr08 said:


> My period has been crazy heavy as well! I wonder what that's all about. Preseed is lube that you inject into yourself roughly 15 minutes before you BD. Its safe for couples TTC, it helps balance your ph levels, making it a better environment for sperm & I think it helps the sperm get to where it needs to go. Soft cups are these round rubbery things w/something that reminds me of saran wrap in the middle. It's originally for periods, but a lot of women insert them right after bding b/c it sits right up to your cervix & it keeps the spermies from leaking out & keeps the close to where you want them. OPK's are ovulation predictor kits. I use the digital kind so I have no way of missing my surge. Lastly, :) SMEP is the sperm meets egg plan. It basically is bding every other day until ovulation, bding 3 days in a row once you get a positive OPK, skipping a day, then bding again. That is the WAY simplified version. If you google it, you'll get a more in-depth description.
> How long have you been doing acupuncture? I've read it can take a few months to really take affect.

Thanks! That's a lot of info! I wonder about the pre seed here...I'll have to look. Soft cups too. I have heard of similar for periods but not clear.
I have been using opk's. Last fall I did th digital but didn't detect a surge for 3months! I don't know if it was the test or what, but this time I opted for the cheaper comparison tests and they have worked for the past 2 months(maybe clomid is helping....). As for SMEP, I'll look it up. We basically try what you said but sometimes my dh gets very frustrated with our planned bding! 
I have been going to acupuncture for about 1.5 years. Nearly every month. Last month I went 2 times before IUI and once after. It gets expensive!
I think I need a new cheap hobby....it's so hard to not think about what we.'re going through. Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Brayr08

My DH gets frustrated w/timed BDing too, but he does it for me and I know he really wants to be a dad, so even though he won't admitt it, he does it for him too.
If you've been doing acupuncture for over a year and it hasn't worked yet, I think I'd drop it. That's just me personally though. I would think that if it was going to work, it would have done so by now. 
My cheap "hobby" has become stalking BNB. lol I need to find something else though. I love this forum, but I think it helps add to my craziness.:wacko: I love talking to women going through the same thing as me though. Anyways, today is my birthday :happydance: and it should be a fun weekend w/family. Even though I was really hoping I could surprise them all with really good news about being pregnant. Oh well. I hope your weekend is a good one as well.:hugs:


----------



## West coast

:D Happy Birthday!! :flower:
Hope the weather is nice and you get spoilt!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks West! I think it's supposed to be sunshine and 90 degrees here. My kind of weather.


----------



## West coast

How did your birthday go? I know I find special occasions tough, as another mile stone pasts without a baby. But hopefully you were able to keep your mind off ttc!
I have been super emotional the past few days! Cranky and depressed. Ergh! I can't help but think, what if none of this works? :cry:
My job situation has been inconsistent (I'm a substitute teacher who has been trying to secure a contract) and I guess with school starting next week, I'm feeling on edge. My summer job has been great and I was really hoping to get pregnant and not have to feel wrapped up in the job craziness this fall. I've been considering a job change for a while now, but want to have money for IUI and possibly ivf. 
Sorry for the rant, I just needed to get it out.:blush:


----------



## Brayr08

I really wasn't able to keep my mind off babies as basically everyone had to bring up the fact that they were really sorry it didn't work this cycle and blah blah blah.:wacko: West, I think about the "what if this never works" question almost daily. I really hate the idea of doing IVF b/c 1.It's freaking expensive (my doctor charges between $6-7,000.00) 2. It's such a long process & 3. It's not garunteed to work. If it was garunteed, I wouldn't even question doing it, but I get upset after something that costs me $600.00 and only a months worth of time doesn't work, I can't imagine the depression and frustion I would feel after a failed IVF. I truley, truley hate TTC.

So, I'm guessing you're doing the IUI again this month, when do you think you'll be going in for that?

Like I told you before, we're taking this cycle off, and I took an ovultaion test this morning & it came back positive. Which is REALLY early, but if I do like I did last month, my follicle (I would assume I would only have one since I'm not on any meds) should be around 17. We :sex: last night, thankfully, but we'll do it tonight, Wednesday & Thursday, take Friday off and then bd again on Saturday. I'm going to keep taking the OPK's though, just incase I O again or something. Can't believe I'm getting ready to jump into the TWW already...feels like I just got done with that horrid wait.


----------



## West coast

Wow that is early for a positive reading! I haven't tested yet and was going to wait until the weekend...I just finished af Sunday. But now I'm worried I'll miss it since clomid seems to shorten my cycles. I think I'll test fri now. I think I should get a reading between Sunday and Tuesday. Since Tuesday is the first day back to school here, I sort of want to be home for the call that day(since I'm a substitute). Hard to plan when your body is making the decisions! Lol.
I totally feel your pain about ivf. Seems like I hear about people it worked for, after they tried 6 times! I don't think we could afford 1! Aaah!
Yes TTC sucks. 
Good luck with this week. And yes, the dreaded wait....
Talk soon!


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry it's been so long since I've responded. I've just been really busy lately.

Anyways, I stopped my period on Monday and got a positive on Tuesday. Weird...Did you take an OPK this morning? I thought maybe I O'd yesterday, my temp when up a little over a tenth of a degree this morning (which apparently isn't enough) and I had O cramps last night, but I'm still having them every now and then this morning, so maybe I'm still in the process. Who knows!:shrug:


----------



## West coast

That is strange. But I know I had a lot of weird temp readings and confusing O symptoms when I wasn't on clomid.
I'm going to test today. Also going to have some peppermint tea(I read somewhere that can increase O. I really want my IUI sun, mon or tues! I got teaching work for later part of the week! Eek.


----------



## Brayr08

Don't you hate that we have to worry about work when TTC? Normal ppl just do it when it's convient and are able to get pregnant. It's really not fair.:wacko:


----------



## West coast

I hear ya! My opk test was negative, but I could see a faint second line. Hoping it's darker tomorrow and either IUI Sunday or Monday!
Have you heard of drinking peppermint tea to hurry along O? I'm also banking on this full moon tonight(blue moon=second full moon in the month)...hoping it brings us both luck!


----------



## Brayr08

How was your test this morning? I have not heard that about peppermint tea, but hopefully it will have the desired affect.


----------



## West coast

No pos reading today. Hoping for tomorrow! How is all with you? Temp reading? When do you think you O'd?


----------



## Brayr08

Did you get your positive yet? 

My temp went up again today. I think that I may have O'd Thursday or Friday. I was having my O cramps then, so I guess I'm going more on that then anything else. We bd Monday-Thursday and yesterday and I plan on us bd at least every other day from now on, just in case. I figure it can't hurt, and I love bding anyways, so it just gives me a good excuse.:winkwink:


----------



## West coast

No pos reading yet! Ahhhh! Stressed! I start work tomorrow and since there is no guarantees I'll get this job I'm worried about the impression I'll be making by taking wed or thurs off! I may have to explain to the principal (I've already said I may have to see a "specialist" this week). Oh well, I guess I need a pos reading first, then go from there.
Sounds like you're trying your best with all the bding! Lol. Have you been doing the preseeding and cupping(?) every day? Lots of work. I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end:)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey West! Hope your first day back goes well! What grade do you teach?

Well, I'm feeling out already. My temp went from 97.53 to 97.18. That can't be good, right? Oh well. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## West coast

First day went pretty well! No guarantees it will be my gr 3/4 class, but great to be at that school for at least the week! 
I got a pos reading today! Off for IUI tomorrow(I managed to get an afternoon appointment so at least I'm teaching the morning). Trying not to stress. Had an acupuncture app. Yesterday so that helped me chill out.
Your temp drop doesn't sound good....but I got really frustrated doing temp readings(I think I had a bad thermometer) since mine always seemed to go up and down... I guess check tomorrow...


----------



## Brayr08

Good luck today!!! I'm praying it works for you this time! 

Well, my temp went back up from 97.18 to 97.33, so hopfully it keeps going up from there. I'm really not expecting this to be my month though. I'm truley hoping it is yours though.:hugs:


----------



## West coast

Thanks! 46.6 million count and 90% motility! Now trying to rest and not think about my job situation. Ergh.
Great your temp is up! Let's hope it stays there!
Now for the waiting.....


----------



## Brayr08

So how's your TWW going?

I think I may have ovulated later than I origanally thought. Like maybe last week...which would have made more sense with my cycle. My temp has sky rocketed. Jumped from 97.90 to 98.34. I've never temped before, so I don't know if this is normal for me? I hope not. I hope it's up b/c I have something cooking in there.


----------



## West coast

TWW = making me impatient. I've been teaching gr 1 for the past week though, so they're keeping me on my toes/busy! I'm hoping the "stress"(I'm avoiding that word as I'm trying to avoid it) doesnt affect my chances. I got punched in the stomach yesterday by one of the kids! It wasn't that hard, but I couldn't help thinking about my possible bean! No symptoms...although I'm eating a lot! I think I use "it" as possible excuse. I have been excersizing too though.
Great news on your temp!!! I'm really hoping its good news for you this month! Any thing out of the ordinary/symptoms ?
Btw, hard to get used to this new set up here on b and b!


----------



## West coast

Hi Brayr, how are things?
My lower back is sore today, so I'm feeling like af may be coming soon. Argh!
How is your weekend going?


----------



## Brayr08

So what DPO are you? 

I am pretty sure AF is going to show up in the next couple of days, if not sooner (hoping she holds out until Tuesday, making my cycle 28 days). My temp has steadily been dropping since Friday and this morning (TMI warning) when I wiped, there was a maroonish spot, which is always an indicator for me that the :witch: is close at hand. Oh well. I had a very confusing month with my positive OPK being on cycle day 7, I had a major dip on cycle day 14 and the chart I'm using is showing I possably Oed on cycle day 21...huh...I just realized that they were all exactly 7 days apart...weird...anyways, I have NO idea when I actually Oed. This is so frustrating!!! The nice thing with the going to the doctor's for ultra sounds and using the trigger shot is that I know exactly when everything happened. Anyways, hoping it worked for you this month.


----------



## West coast

Can you use a ovulation predictor kit next month? May a bit more predictable then taking your temp? I found temp taking stressful and confusing!
No real signs. I did see the doctor about a face rash/acne that was getting bad. Turns out I have perioral demititis. The gel he gave me has caused burning and now I really look hideous! I'll go back today and see what they say. I can only put water on it, so no way of hiding it. Plus I'll be having my interview tomorrow. Stressful!
Good luck to you this coming month! I'll let you know if af shows;)


----------



## Brayr08

I did use an ovulation predictor kit (OPK), but I don't think it was accurate.:wacko: You're apparently not supposed to use them with your first pee in the morning, but I can't take it to work (obviously), so I have to use it first thing in the morning. You would think if it was positive then you have to have the hormone in your system, right? Which would mean that you're going to ovulate??? I don't know. I just guess we'll have to :sex: A LOT this next month...darn:winkwink:

How'd your dr's appointment go? And what are you interviewing for again? When is AF supposed to show up?(nothing like 20 questions, right:haha:) I would think mine would show up tomorrow, but my temp went back up (slightly) again. Tomorrow will be 28 days (which is USUALLY my norm). I'm not really feeling like she's coming though. Muh...:dohh:


----------



## West coast

When I used th opk with first morning pee, it didn't work. The last 3 months I did it mid day (even at work! It wasn't that bad or obvious) and I think it was more accurate. I think I O'd day 15 this month...that's when I has my IUI.
I'm day 27 too. Usually about 26 to 28 day cycle. Feeling bloated but that's it so far.
Doctor said to wait out the burning skin and not put anything on it! Seems like the clomid may have been what gave me the acne in the first place. Next step is to take an antibiotic, but doc doesn't want to do that while I'm Ttc. More waiting! I'll have to check b and b and with my fertility doc to see if this is a normal reaction.
Not sure when I'll interview, but will be for a teaching job. I've been teaching gr 1 for 2 weeks, but sounds like someone with more experience may get the job. I just want this week to go by!!
Let me know what happens! Your yo yoing temp is getting me excited!;)


----------



## West coast

AF came today! Argh! Not a good week for me in general(skin, job). Not feeling good about it all. I called fertility doc to see what he says about clomid this month(4th month in a row...not likely). Guessing he will say take a month off. 
How are you today? Are we on the same cycle or did our wish come true for you?


----------



## Brayr08

Well, I was a day late, which obviously got me excited, but I had a red swipe last night, brownish red this morning and a BFN. I should be fully starting at sometime today. Blah...So, we're still pretty much on the same schedule, I'm just a day behind you now. I'm sorry she got you. Are you going to a FS or just a gyno?


----------



## West coast

I think I'll go with today being my first day of cycle since yesterday was next to nothing. The nurse at the fertility clinic said I could do 4th month on clomid and IUI this month. I'll discuss with my hubby but hoping third time is a charm!
Found out someone with more seniority got my teaching job! So now I'm back to substituting. I knew this month would be great or aweful. Ahhh! At least I'm not cramping (yet)! I'm having some wine tonight!


----------



## Brayr08

I have STILL not officially started! AAAAAHHH!!! So frustrating!!!:wacko: I am still spotting, but that's it. Come on AF! I'm ready to start my next cycle already! I know she has to be coming. I have been a super b*tch lately and I'm not normally. Just every little thing sets me off. Like tonight, DH asked me to run to the store after work. Yes, that's kind of annoying, especially since I already went there on my lunch, but I had to mentally make myself be nice and smile b/c even though I KNEW there was no reason for me to be so angry, I couldn't help but want to punch him in the face!:haha: Anyways...

I really hope this is your month! Do you think they'll have you try clomid again your next cycle if it doesn't? I'm sorry you didn't get your teaching job. My sister in law is in the same boat. She keeps applying for jobs, but there's always either someone from the school or someone that's taught for longer that gets the job. She's a highschool math teacher too, which I've heard is usually an easier position to get since not as many ppl go to school for that.:shrug: I guess it just means there's a better position out there for you.


----------



## West coast

Are you feeling any better? I usually find af makes me crazy and then sad. But luckily my dh has been super positive and keeping me sane:)
I've started the clomid at 100mg again. The nurse said we have to see the doctor if this cycle doesnt work. But third times a charm! 
My skin is still pretty bad and my hay fever has been driving me crazy, so I'm going to see my naturopath this week. I'm hoping she can relieve the symptoms I have and create a more stable place for a baby!
Starting to get cool here..not ready for winter!


----------



## Brayr08

I think the craziness has gone away. Yesterday morning, I felt like I could cry over anything (I didn't thank God!) and then I got cranky and then I was fine. lol I still haven't started. This morning, I actually had like O cramps on my right side, weird huh? I'm still spotting. Grrr...


----------



## West coast

Did you do another pregnancy test? Seems a long time to just spot. Hmm. I was emotional yesterday. I find if I don't have much going on, I think too much and get emotional.


----------



## Brayr08

Well, she finally got me today. I thought I'd be really upset about it, but I'm fine. Onto the next cycle. :) Are you going to start doing your ovulation tests this week?


----------



## West coast

I'll start testing this weekend. I have 3 tests left from my last pack, so I'd like to get my reading with them.
How was your weekend?


----------



## tearbb21

Hey girls. Hope you don't mind if I join. May I ask what your guys' AMH was? I am 27 and my AMH is .91. FSH is 9.3. I already have a 9 month old son who was conceived 4 months after going off pill. We are now trying for baby#2...its been 3 months. Went to the doc and that is when I got all my blood tests done. She wants to do injectables with iui and says my AMH is bad and that I got lucky with my son. I have been charting and I ovulate every month. I know my AMH is low for my age but do you think my doc is being a bit of an alarmist or is it really that bad? Should we be aggressive about this and do iui with injectables?


----------



## West coast

Hi tear. My Amh was 1.39 in June. I was tested since my fsh seemed high but doc assured me with normal Amh I shouldn't be worried. "Normal" can be from .7 to 3.5, so you are still in range. Personally (and I'm no expert), 3 months doesn't seem that long(we've been trying for 3 years!). I have a few friends that found conceiving their second took a lot longer too. Maybe ask for another doctors advice? Good luck.


----------



## West coast

Brayr! How are you? It's been a while. We're approaching mid cycle-yeah! I will start testing sat or sun. Not sure yet. I am really hoping for this month! I need a break from clomid! My skin is slightly better, but I have been a bit dizzy. I also had a 24hr bug this week. Ugh. I'm going to see a naturopath today about all my ailments. Lol.
What are you up to this cycle? Trying same as last?


----------



## Brayr08

Hey West! Sorry, I keep meaning to post, but then get busy and forget.:blush: I will start testing on Sunday too. I'll be CD8, so I shouldn't miss anything. I'm just doing the same as last month. I'll have to the rest of the year darn it. I don't really want to take any unpaid time off. HOPEFULLY, we'll both get our BFP's this month, so it won't matter.:thumbup: Sorry you had a bug! I had one 2 Christmas's ago for the first time in over 10 years. So, I guess I can't complain...other than I was sick on Christmas...Okay, so what exactly is a naturopath?


----------



## West coast

I found out I got a teaching contract! Finally! Not full time but will help me move up! Yeah!
I went tothe naturopath today too. She is essentially a natural doctor. Naturopath's look at the whole body when dealing with an issue. So instead of prescribing a cream for my rash, she makes sure I'm taking the right vitamins and getting the right nutrients. She also questions other symptoms. I used to go to her for fertility and she was giving me a pergesterone cream(as well as getting me to take the right vitamins et). She thinks I could have a thyroid issue(she thought that when I saw her before too). Apparently my puffy eyes and heck are what makes her think that. Even though I've had blood tests for my thyroid(coming back normal), naturopaths believe the "normal range" may not be normal for everyone. So if I'm not successful with the in this month, I'm going to have a saliva test done and possibly go on some natural thyroid pills.....this is how she got pregnant after years of trying. Food for thought anyway.
Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Brayr08

So, I got a smiley on my OPK today...and I even waited until my second pee (waited 4 hours...it was complete torture!:winkwink:) That just seems SO early. I know it was early last month too...I don't know what to think. DH and bd last night, but I didn't use any soft cups, or preseed and I got up to pee afterwards. I haven't noticed any cm. I saw SOMETHING Friday, but I wasn't sure if it was left overs from bding the night before. Grrr...

Did you test today?


----------



## West coast

That is an earlier opk, but then at least you know you'll get a long luteal. I tested neg yesterday so will try today. Second pee is tough! Lol. I usually don't wait the full 4hrs. The fertility clinic said to wait 3hrs, but I know last month I had 2 blank readings and maybe because I didn't hold long enough(?), or maybe too much pee(?). I am so looking forward to not doing these dang tests!


----------



## Brayr08

What did your test say today? I had some ewcm, so that's got to be a good sign. So, I'm going to bd every day until I see the shift in my temp. I'm looking foward to being done with all of this too.


----------



## West coast

I got my pos opk today. Going for 3rd iui tomorrow. Third time is a charm!


----------



## Brayr08

Yey!!! Good luck tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## hopefullll

Hello ladies! I was hoping I could join the discussion. I have been ttc for 2 years and after many failed attempts with Clomid alone, my doc put me on Femara 3-7, Clomid on cd 3 only, and menopur and IUI. This will be my 5th IUI with a chemical on my 2nd IUI. May I ask how many you ladies have been on and if there have been many success stories on this particular forum? Also, dh has low post wash sperm count.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey West! What were DH numbers today?

Hi Hopefullll-I have only done 2 IUI's. The first one I had 2 follicles, sizes 24 & 26 (I think), DH had around 73 million good swimmers and it ended up a BFN. My most recent one was in August. I had 3 follicles. I know one was 14 and the other 2 were in the 20's, can't remember exactly. DH had over 93 million good swimmers post wash and I'm almost positive I had a chemical. I tested my trigger shot out and two days after that I saw a very faint line. A day or two later I got a VERY heavy period. I started Monday, and the Friday before that I had some painful cramps/spasms that went through my whole abdomin and Saturday night, my lower stomach was so sensative that I couldn't even wear loose fitting sweat pants. I don't have proof that it was a chemical, but I think it's very possable. 

As far as anyone being successful, I can't remember, but I don't think so. If you're wanting a success story, a friend of mine had been trying for over 2 years. They did clomid, with trigger and IUI. She had 1 follicle and her DH had like 23 million good swimmers and they got their BFP. That was in July. She found out not too long ago that they're having a boy.


----------



## West coast

Iui went well. DH had 28 million(lower then last two but nurse said anything over 2 million gives same chances). 89% motility! Last time was good too, but in past motility has been around 50%. I asked why they don't do ultrasound before...nurse said, no point since I am detecting a surge so they know I'm ovulating( been on clomid for 4 months now, did 3 last fall) Hmm. Hope I don't need to see doc but if I do I will question what else we can do. Looking forward to not taking clomid this month, no matter what result( but hoping for signs of baby!).
It's our Thanksgiving here in Canada this weekend. Thanks for listening and sharing with me!


----------



## Brayr08

Well, you can surge and still not ovulate and I still can't believe they aren't checking to see if you have like 50 big follicles in there. Anyways, I'm glad his motility was up, that's promising. :) I really really hope you get your BFP. 

I'm pretty sure I Oed Thursday. I'm still waiting for my official thermal shift though. My temp was a higher than yesterday, so hoping that's a good sign. I kind of hate not taking my trigger shot, b/c I really can only guess when I O right now. At least with that, I knew for sure. Blah....

Hope you have a nice Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## West coast

How are you doing? I've had a cold and can't help but think my body isn't the most stable place for a bean to grow. If we aren't successful this month, I am going to get my allergies and skin under control. I'm also going to have the naturopath check my thyroid. 
I felt bad having a couple glasses of wine last weekend and this weekend is a girl friends bday away...so I will be tempted to have a glass or two. Since the naturopath has me on a wheat and dairy(just cow milk) free diet(to help rule out allergies), I'm feeling even more frustrated. I know I need to relax :) 
Hope your week is going well!


----------



## West coast

Af came today :( Totally bummed. I'm going to get my thyroid checked, allergies checked and skin under control. If my body is more stable, maybe our chances il will be higher. How are you?


----------



## Brayr08

I'm sorry to hear that AF showed up. :( Mine should show up anytime after Saturday. I called my FS yesterday b/c since I've been temping, I've noticed that I start spotting brown w/occasional pink (sorry, I know gross) from ovulation to my period. I won't hear back from them until probably Thursday at the earliest, but I let them know that I can't go up there for any procedures due to the fact that I can't take anymore time off this year and my nurse told me that they'll try to come up with a plan for us that doesn't require either of us to miss work. That got me kind of excited.

Are you just going to skip out on any fertility meds/treatments this month?


----------



## West coast

Oh I hope they can work something out for you! You don't have any sick days left? So hard when work affects your chances! I hope they can let you know about the bleeding without too much effort too.
Yes we have to take a month off the drugs. I may do a opk but I have a good idea when I've been ovulating...we'll see.
This is all teaching us tone very patient!


----------



## West coast

I hope the docs sort you out. It's so hard not knowing what is going on with your body. It would also be great to have an app. out of work hours! Our next doc app is Nov 27th(he wants to meet with us to discuss what we should do next). So no fertility drugs or procedures for 2 months! I plan to keep very busy in the mean time!


----------



## Brayr08

Don't you hate when you have to wait?! I feel so stagnent waiting until I can start taking time off again. I want to continue to do my shots and IUI's. I don't like paying for them, but I feel like I respond well to the shots and I think an IUI will work for us eventually. I still haven't heard from my doc yet...which is somewhat annoying...If I don't hear from them tomorrow, I'll call them on Monday. They're lucky I'm not calling them right now. I'm REALLY annoying like that. :)


----------



## Brayr08

I FINALLY heard back from my FS and if I start my period this next cycle, they're going to put me on 100(whatever the measurements are)of clomid starting cycle day 3 (I think)-7. Does that sound right? Then I'll do OPK's and once I ovulate, I'll start using progesterone supositories until my period starts and if I get pregnant, then I have to continue using them through the first trimester. I hope I don't need to take them b/c I'm pregnant, but if I'm not, I'm glad to start doing something more. Hope things are going well with you!


----------



## West coast

The clomid numbers sound right. Progesterone too? Interesting. I used a naturalpathic progesterone cream for months last year but I think the naturopath thought I didn't need it on clomid. Everyone seems to get treated differently.
I'm feeling like I have to be realistic....maybe we arent compatible. :( I'm getting bitter around pregnant people and people talking about kids. It was refreshing having a friend here for a few days who totally doesn't want kids. I totally feel like curling up and crying though. 
Glad you have a plan for next month, but hopefully you're pregnant already!


----------



## Brayr08

Aww West...I'm sorry girl! Believe me, I have those thoughts cross my mind constantly. I had a girl that I don't even really know come into my work today, she has less than 2 months left of her pregnancy I heard someone say. And I just couldn't even stand to look at her. Hell, found out my SIL (hubbies brother's wife) is pregnant, and now I'm trying to avoid his whole family so I don't even have to hear about it. How sad is that??? Don't feel alone. If ever you just want to vent, feel free to let it all out.


----------



## West coast

Thanks Brayr! It's been so good to have you to "chat" with. :)
It is sad when its hard to be happy for people we know. My sister in law(hubbies sis) got married last November and is due with baby #1 this November! I get to be an aunt at least! But I can't help being jealous.


----------



## Brayr08

Being an aunt it awesome. I love me niece and nephews so much. I'm sure once my BIL/SIL have their baby, I'll love it as well, and be excited to have it in my life, but I just can't deal with them accidently getting pregnant. Oh well. Nothing I can do about it and wouldn't if I could.

I can't get a hold of my wonderful FS b/c they close early on Fridays, so I'll ask you. It's been almost a year since I've taken clomid, so I can't really remember specifics. What time of the day do you normally take your clomid? And do you normally take it days 3-7?


----------



## West coast

I took clomid in the am on days 3 to 7. Have you gotten af?
My naturopath was disgusted the fs would say we "may not be compatible". She thinks when the doc doesn't have a reason for us not getting pregnant, they may say that. She has given me herbs for my thyroid. She is also saying to "forget about" and " enjoy each other" this month. I had a few drinks tonight at a friends party= enjoyed myself :) hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Brayr08

AF isn't here yet, but I'd imagine she should be here anytime. My temp dipped below coverline yesterday and is just barely above it today. I'm ready for her to come so I can start this next cycle.
I canNOT believe your FS said that! What a duche bag!:haha: I thought when you said that it was just coming from you. I think I would have told the FS that maybe you and him/her were not compatable. I think you need to find someone else anyway. There are so many other options besides just clomid. That just makes me so angry that they would say that and it wasn't even said to me!:growlmad:


----------



## West coast

I thought the FS was just being realistic. But now hearing from you and the naturopath, it was totally insensitive and it was unfair for him to "plant the seed" that it may not work. I believe that when I get my allergies and or thyroid under control, we will be successful. It just sucks that it took 3 years for me to find this out.
Have you tested? Seems you are quite late this month! (I'm crossing fingers for you!!)


----------



## Brayr08

I started today...bummer. Apparently, when I'm not on meds, my cycle has decided to be 31 or 32 (can't remember) days long. It was never like that before. I'm just excited to start taking my clomid in 2 days and then the progesterone. I hope this is the right concoction to get me that BFP. 
I still can't believe your FS said that. I hope that getting yourself balanced out is all you need to get preggers.


----------



## West coast

I'm crossing fingers for you! Have you tested? AF is late! 
I've been reading up on hypothyroidism and wheat allergies. I have symptoms for both for sure and both say a symptom is "infertility". Interesting! Going back to the naturopath Saturday to get more tests done.


----------



## Brayr08

I started Wednesday. Oh well. I get to start my clomid tonight, so I'm excited about that.

That's interesting that those two things would cause infertility. What CD are you on?


----------



## West coast

Exciting for you to try clomid and ally his month!
I'm on cd 12. I better get busy ;) I'm not trying to think about cd's but rather my health. "Take a break", but or course I can't help but thinks about it.


----------



## West coast

How are things with you? Any clomid side effects? Are you doing iui? Hope all is good!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey West! Well, the clomid hasn't made me crazy or anything thankfully.:thumbup: On CD5 though, I had some MAJOR ewcm, like soak through my undies major. And then I took an OPK on CD6 (Tuesday) and it was positive. So I called my FS and they called me back today to say I probably didn't ovulate, that the clomid can cause a false positive and the ewcm (which I thought was weird b/c I thought it dried a lot of ppl up). So I'm supposed to keep taking the OPK's to see if I get another surge by the beginning of next week. If not, I'm supposed to call them, probably so I can start taking my supositories. They wanted me to come to them on Monday for an ultrasound, but I can't take any time off, so that won't happen. I'm just really frustrated right now.

How are things going with you?


----------



## West coast

Weird about the False positives. Hmm? 
Things here have been rather uneventful. We bd'd when I thought I was O. Not just waiting. This crazy cleanse I'm on keeps me preoccupied since I have to organize my food. 
How have you been?


----------



## West coast

AF arrived today :sad2: Just when I was really starting to get excited. We have an app. booked with the fs but I may have to change it because of parent/teacher interviews. So frustrated! Still on my cleanse so I can't even have some "poor me" chocolate. 
How re things with you? It's been awhile.


----------



## Brayr08

I am so sorry AF got you. I really am.:hugs: When were you supposed to see your FS?

I am 5DPO. I'm getting really excited. I know I'm just setting myself up for major disappointment, but I can't help it. I'm probably going to cave and test on Tuesday. I know it will be a waste of money and I generally don't test that early(original plan was 10DPO...HA!).


----------



## West coast

I was only due for af yesterday. But like you, it's hard to not get excited when you want a baby so bad!
I have another job interview Tuesday for a full time teaching job t the school I'm working at(I'm not full time now). Would be good to emurse myself in a full time position. Ergh.


----------



## West coast

I didn't get the full time job. Oh we'll. more time to ski!
Did you test?


----------



## Brayr08

You didn't get it?! I'm sorry. 
I tested yesterday, but I was only 7DPO, so it obviously came back negative. :) I'm feeling really down today though. Just feeling like it's never going to happen. And also very bitter towards fertile ppl. What can I do but complain right? Even when everything's perfect, it still doesn't mean you'll get that BFP. Well, if you're me that is. Sorry, just throw'n a little pity party over here.
By the way, I LOVE to ski. I'm not awesome at it, but it's a ton of fun. We usually take a 4 day ski trip each year. Do you have any where close to ski?


----------



## West coast

I had a little pity party for myself today. I should have been happy my FS was able to reschedule us(conflict with work), but I had a little cry thinking about the fact it has now been 3 years! Not sure what we'll do. At least 1 more iui I guess....
My sister inlaw is meant be having a c section today(?) but we haven't heard anything. Neither my hubby or I feel up to calling them. Bad, eh?
As for skiing; We live 40min south of Whistler and 40min north of 3 other small hills. My hubby and I met teaching snowboarding and we did that for years. I'm getting back into skiing though(I need a new challenge!). I also work at a ski shop Friday nights. My other winter love is for crosscountry skiing= such a good work out! Where do you go? I've been to a few resorts in the USA.


----------



## Brayr08

When do you go to see the FS? I hope they tell you something better than "I just don't think you're compatable." I think I'd flip them the bird and walk out.:haha: Okay...so maybe I wouldn't, but I'd find some place else to go. I think you need to have a serious talk with them about having internal ultrasounds starting at around CD10 or 11. Just to see how your follicles are doing and see if you're still responding to the clomid. Just b/c you have a pos ovulation test doesn't mean squat. They should keep doing them until your follicles are nice and big and give you a trigger shot or you get your pos OPK. If you have big follicles and a pos, then I would think you're good to have your IUI the next day. I hope you don't think I'm being rude. Your FS is just really irritating me. I want you to get your BFP.:hugs:

The only place I have been skiing is called Crystal Mountain. It's in Michigan. I've never been down a real mountian. I'm sort of scared of heights, which is not a good combo with really high lifts.

AFM: I am 10DPO. Did not test today, but will tomorrow. My temp went up .2 degrees, which I think is good. Normally, when I get to this point though, I start my downward slope to AF, so I'll just have to wait to see what tomorrow brings. I've also noticed my boobs have started hurting again. They hurt right after O, but stopped the beginning of the week. Also, been having pressure/cramps (nothing like AF) constantly for about the last two days and also almost constant naseau. I'm not like running to the bathroom or anything, but it's definetly there. It's probably all in my head darn it, but hopefully I get my BFP this month. I've been trying for 39 months (not much longer than you) and I'm so sick of it.


----------



## West coast

All signs for you sound good! Funny how we want to feel nauseous! Really hoping you get your bfp! You deserve it :)
I see the fs dec 3, we have to try eau natural this month again. I will take some notes with me to the fs this time. Maybe if I have more questions, I'll get better answers.
My sister in law had her baby in Australia! We didn't get a phone call though. We actually found out on Facebook! Frustrating for us. Hard to be excited, but am glad everyone is well.
TGIF! Hope you have a good weekend and a pos reading!


----------



## Brayr08

Does your SIL live in Australia?

So I am still waiting to see if I'm preggers or not. Blah...I thought I was totally out b/c my temps started going down Saturday. Went from 98.50(Friday), 98.34(Saturday) and 98.20(Sunday). This morning though, my temps went back up to 98.50, so I tested and it was still negative. :dohh: I've decided that I'll wait until Wednesday to test again since that's DH b-day.


----------



## West coast

Yes, SIL is in Oz. My DH is from there :) we spoke with the her on Skype but her camera wasn't working so we didn't see baby(although we have seen pics). Happy for them. Not sure when we'll meet him though. We were there last Nov for her wedding.
Taking my temp drove me nuts. Literally. I know it did make me feel like I was doing something though. Waiting sucks. Hopefully it's excellent bday news on Wed!!
I was looking at the calendar and see that next months O is right around Xmas. Sucks since I bet the FS will be closed then and we won't be able to do iui. Argh!! But maybe FS will have a different option.
Hoping your temp stays up!


----------



## West coast

So....??


----------



## Brayr08

I still haven't started my period. No spotting no nothing. I took a test this morning since I'm 1 day late & it was very negative. When I spoke to my FS at the beginning of this cycle they told me if I didn't start by CD35 (This coming Tuesday) I'd I have to go in for a blood test. So no more testing for me. I just wish AF would show up if I'm not pregnant...which I'm pretty sure I'm not.


----------



## West coast

Waiting is so hard! Have your cycles gotten longer or mine that much shorter? We were on the same cycle but now I'm on day 12.
We're trying to plan a winter get away, somewhere hot. But I'm hesitant because I have a feeling the fs is going to say we should try Ivf.argh.
Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## West coast

I'm a day late, but Happy Thanksgiving! I'm thankful for all the supportive people in my life and you are one of them;)


----------



## Brayr08

My cycles have just gotten really long. Well, long for me. Usually, when I'm on meds, my cycles last the normal 28 days. Apparently though, when I'm not on meds, my cycles last about 32/33 days now. And the prometrium I'm taking can prolong your cycles too. I'm on CD32 right now and I'm basically just waiting for AF to show. I know I'm not pregnant, so I really don't want to have to go in for a blood test for nothing. 

Yuck...IVF...:sick:I'm praying I get pregnant before I get to that point. I think we'll keep trying the shots/IUI until we've been trying for 4 years (Please don't let it take us that long!)...which will be next August. If it hasn't worked by that point, then it probably isn't going to. Hopefully that isn't the road you'll have to go down yet. 

I am very thankful for you too. It's nice to have someone that's going through the same thing you are to talk to.


----------



## West coast

I found out what I'm allergic to! Hoping by eliminating the list of stuff, my body will be successful at getting preggers! Naturopath would also like to do a saliva test(daily at home for 1 month) to see what my hormones are doing. I'm feeling like at least I have some more options before having to jump at Ivf!


----------



## Brayr08

What did you find out you're allergic to? What hormones would the saliva test check?


----------



## West coast

I'm allergic to almonds, peanuts, banana's, dairy, pineapple, kidney beans....those are the foods I am most sensitive too. Not deathly allergic(I've been eating a banana a day for years!), but should be eliminated and I should find my itchy mouth and bad skin clear up. I should avoid gluten while trying to get pregnant too(I haven't been eating it anyway). 
The saliva test will see where my hormones are daily. It should show if they are on track and if my luteal phase is long enough, et. My DH thinks this option sounds promising since maybe it will tell us why we haven't been successful. I'm also happy to try it since I'm sure we won't be ble to iui in December considering I'll likely ovulate right around Xmas.
Anyways, it's good to hear options and feel like you're doing something. 
Any plans for the weekend? Our friends usually have an American thanksgiving Dinner( just for fun, they aren't American), so we're heading there tonight. Bring on the turkey!


----------



## Brayr08

Okay, so this may be a dumb question, but sort of tests did they do to determine your allergies? Sorry, I'm not real familiar with the practices of naturalists. :blush:


----------



## West coast

Brayr08 said:


> Okay, so this may be a dumb question, but sort of tests did they do to determine your allergies? Sorry, I'm not real familiar with the practices of naturalists. :blush:

It was a blood test. They are able to see to what severity you are allergic or sensitive. I tested higher for almonds and peanuts but I don't get an automatic response to them, therefore not deathly allergic. Some food allergies won't give you signs for up to 20days, so this test is helpful in knowing what to eliminate. I'm hoping my itchy mouth and bad skin clear up quickly though!


----------



## Brayr08

So I'm going in for a blood test today to see if I'm pregnant or not. I doubt I am, but I'll let you know either way. I'm roughly a week late for my period, but that's probably from the prometrium. Hoping I'm wrong though.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girl, just wanted to let you know my results came back negative. I figured as much. So now I get to stop taking my meds and my period should finally come.


----------



## West coast

Oh man. I just read both posts. Got excited when I read the first but sad after the second :( You know your body well! 
A teacher I work with announced she is preggers yesterday. People had been asking around for awhile. She had told me something about an ovarian cyst in sept, so I figured she wasn't. Good for her. She has 2 step sons and now baby on way and is my age.....Why does that frustrate me.
Anyways. Here's to better news for December!


----------



## Brayr08

That stuff frustrates me too. 
I really hope December is a better month for TTC...even though that means we'd be due in August and HUGE in the hottest part of the summer...Oh well. I'd be happy to be miserable for a few months if it meant I got to have my baby. :)


----------



## West coast

We went to the fs today. He said we have 2 options. 1) lacroscopy (but doubts we'd find anything. 20% chance of finding endometriosis but that's it) and then doing "super ovulation" shots and iui again=$1600 and he didn't seem convinced it would work out. 2) Ivf. He's curious to check my Amh again since he didn't think it was amazing last time and if its gotten worse, then Ivf would be best now rather then later. He's also curious if there is a problem with my ovaries although my cycle is so consistent. No way of finding out though.
Btw, I asked a million questions. One being about the ultra sound. He said we could do it, but he's convinced I'm ovulating since I get the pos opk.
I was also at the naturopath this week. She is getting me to do a hormone panel. I have to spit 5ml into a vial every couple days for 1 full cycle. The results will show what my hormones are doing and if everything is in check. The fs sort of was like, sure you can do that....but we western practichianers don't.
So here we are. Waiting. Stuck in a hard place. I'm going to do the saliva test(it's covered under my DH benefits) and see what comes up. My naturopath said to plan for Ivf in April if we can afford it, as it may take some stress off. I'll do the Amh in the new year(feb or march) too.
Crazy. My DH can't imagine doing Ivf but at least he's hearing from all sides, we may have to do it.
How are things with you?


----------



## West coast

Im now over thinking things... i believe you had endometriosis ? Did you have symptoms? I have cramps during my periods (often taking something really strong) and sometimes have pain during sex. I hope this isn't too personal, but I just don't know how "normal" I am or if I should try the laparoscopy? Any thoughts??


----------



## Brayr08

I had two spots of endo, but not enough to cause any issues. I am glad I had the laproscopic surgery though. I'm a worrier when I don't know something like that. I know I would constantly be worrying if the reason I'm not getting pregnant was because of the endo. I've heard (can't remember if it was from my FS or online) that some woman have no symptoms whatsoever from it. It really just depends on where it's located. My FS actually gave us pics of my very healthy looking reproductive organs and the two small spots of endo. I thought that was neat (I'm weird like that), but it's also kind of frustrating when everything looks good, but still no baby. *sigh*
I'm wondering if you can get your AMH checked while waiting for the surgery? If it does come back worse then you'll know what your next step should be. Do you know if endo would interfere with your chances of success with IVF? 

Oh and I really didn't have symptoms. I have one day of painful cramps. Not bad enough to put me out of comission, but pretty uncomfortable. I also occasionally have pain during sex. Endo runs rampant through my family though. A lot of my older cousins have had to have hysterectomies in their early 30's b/c it was so bad, but they were all also able to have babies.


----------



## West coast

Thanks so much for the info! All good things to know. I didn't how successful the Ivf would be if they found out I had endo. I don't think they know. I have a referral for another Amh. I thought I would get it done after my spit/ hormone panel. I wonder if the hormone panel will be able to indicate any iregularities having to do with endo?
Questions, questions. 
My naturopath keeps coming back to the idea that stress is probably what is really holding us back.(she's great about it, and went though a lot to get preg. too, so understanding). My question is how do I freakin relax!?
Good news for you that your endo shouldn't affect your pregnancy. Still tough waiting.
Hope the week gets better! Today is our 9 year wedding anniversary, so something to be happy about!


----------



## Brayr08

Did you do anything nice for your anniversary?

Where are you in your cycle? I'm interested to hear how the hormone panel goes.

I am CD11. I started my OPKs and temping yesterday. I decided to try taking mucinex and I've noticed more cm that normal. So maybe it's helping? Dunno. Hope things are going well with you.


----------



## West coast

Day 1...AHHH! I was honestly getting excited, but saw signs of AF and just tested neg. Fark! Having a mug of hot Baileys now.
I'll start my hormone panel tomorrow. At least that will keep me busy. 
We had a mellow anniversary as we both had bad days a at work and I got a ticket for not stopping long enough at a stop sign! But we are looking forward to a planned trip to Hawaii in March, so we've been talking about that lots.(maybe we should be saving for Ivf, but we also need to get away from reality at some point).
What is mucinex? Do you get it on prescription? Do you find your cm is low? 
Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## Brayr08

I would LOVE to go on a big vacation like that. If we don't go skiing this year and if I'm not pregnant, I would like to do something nice for our 5 year wedding anniversary in June.

How is the hormone panel going? Do you just hang on to it and then drop it off to the doc at the end of your cycle?

Mucinex is basically for ppl who have a phlemy cough, but FS perscribe it to their patients all the time to help thin out their CM and make it more friendly and easier for the sperm to swim through. I do find myself lacking in the CM department and I know clomid also can dry you up, so I thought this should help. 

Today is CD13 and I got my pos OPK this morning! Yey!!! DH and I haven't bd since Sunday, so his swimmers should be good and healthy and there should be a good number of them. We'll get it on tonight and tomorrow. [-o&lt;Please oh please let this be our month!!![-o&lt; I really don't want to start the more expensive stuff again next month.


----------



## West coast

Started spitting this am. Not fun. Hard to get the amount required. Hope it's worth it in the end. I have to freeze my specimens and then have ups pick them up for quick delivery.
Yeah for pos opk! Good luck! 2013 has got to be our baby year!!


----------



## Brayr08

Do you have to spit for the WHOLE cycle?


----------



## West coast

Every 2 or 3 days depending on what part of cycle( more often near ovulation). Thank goodness!
One of our good friends told us they are preggers with baby #2(baby #1 is 21 months).They took about a year to get baby #1 (although never "tried")so they went off bc thinking they'd have time before they got preggers. But of course it happened right away and are now nervous. I don't sympathize for a minute. Am only so envious! I'm babysitting for them tonight, which should be fun at least!


----------



## Brayr08

How was babysitting?
Yea, it must be so rough for them *insert sarcastic eye roll here*. It makes me so mad when ppl complain about that sort of thing. Especially ppl who know what you're going through.


----------



## West coast

Babysitting was fun! Always good when they go to bed without too many tears too.
Yes, I agree it so annoying when people complain about their "news", but I think they really have no idea. This is the same friend who kept saying "just relax and it will happen". Argh! Ya, a couple years later and she stopped giving "advice"! She asked how things were going and I said " not good". I don't want to talk about "it all" with her. She continued asking what the fs think is the problem. I just said, no one knows. I then tried to change the subject. It sucks, she is a good friend but not someone I can confide in at the moment. None of my close friends here are going through what are. I have friends who don't want kids and friends with kids. Not even many who aren't ready for kids yet. 
I'm going to Vancouver today to see an old friend. She's always good for deep and meaningful conversations! What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## West coast

How are things with you? Busy with Christmas stuff? I have 2 weeks off work now and today my DH and I did a lot of nothing! It's been snowing a lot here and I went skiing Friday. We plan to go in the next couple days and maybe on Christmas Day. We're having our friends with the baby I babysat recently over for Xmas dinner. Low key. We've been pretty busy with Xmas parties in the mean time.
How are you? Where are you in your cycle?? I'm at day 13, so I'm curious if you got your af? Hope not! Xmas baby news would be fantastic!
All the best for Christmas!


----------



## Brayr08

It has been so busy w/Christmas stuff. We litterely have 5 days in a row of different Christmas things. I am really jealous you got to go skiing already. We have had such a mild winter so far, I don't even know that anyone is open yet.
I am 11DPO. Yesterday I tested and it was negative. Then we spent the evening w/my pregnant SIL. Which wasn't depressing at all : / . AF is due the 26th, so we'll see what happens...which I'm sure will be nothing. : )
Are you & DH still semi trying this cycle? Are you tired of spitting yet? ; )


----------



## West coast

Yes parties with young families are always....interesting;/ I don't think I told you about the cranky pregnant teacher at work! There have been a couple teachers on mat leave who have bought their babies in. So cranky teacher is "checking them out from a far"' but has let us all know she's "not really into babies"! I told her I hope she gets into them soon. She asked if I like babies. "Yes, of course I do." Then a single male teacher continues to tell me to "get on it! Have a baby already! In front of everyone! Argh. So frustrating I wanted to cry? Luckily cranky teacher saved me by saying "it's not that easy!".
I've heard the east has been warmer this year. We don't usually have snow on the ground in the town I live(it will snow, then rain right away). But we have snow now and plenty on the ski hills!
I'm up so early, waiting to spit. I have to wait an hour after I wake up, but it has to be around the same time every time. So no sleeping in today.
We are semi trying. DH has been sick but luckily now at mid cycle he's feeling better! Bd'd last night and will in next few days. 
Sucks to get a neg test! But at least then you're not totally getting your hopes up....that's what I do :(
Enjoy your parties!


----------



## Brayr08

Merry Christmas! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## West coast

Merry Christmas! Hope you had a great day too!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey! Have you O'd yet? I still haven't started. I was due yesterday, but these pills prolong my cycle. One ray of hope though, last month, I started spotting on CD29 (which is today) and I haven't started that yet. If I don't start spotting by tomorrow morning, I will test again. 
Okay, that teacher from your work...I would totally want to slap her across the face! Grrr...
Last night was my last Christmas event and towards the end of the evening, DH's only 1st cousin announces that him and his g/f are expecting. I had to go stand outside for a moment. Thankfully all the smokers were out there anyways, so I had company. I hate all of this...


----------



## West coast

I find this time of year challenging. I can't help but think, another Xmas passing w/o baby;( plus it always seems you find out people are pregnant! I found out another teacher who has been trying for a couple years(and had multiple miscarriages ) is pregnant. Happy for her. She went though a lot. But still hard!
I didn't do an opk this month as I have been pretty steady with the dates I get a reading. But I have been taking note of my cm and it didn't look "good". Bd anyway. Still doing spit test and that should let me know if progesterone and whatever else is off....which would affect my cm.
Hoping you get a pos test!!!


----------



## West coast

Wishing you and yours the very best in 2013! This has got to be our year ;)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey! How's it going? My Christmas was nice and so was New Years. A little depressing, as you said. Another year gone with no baby. :cry: If we don't get pregnant this month it will be 3 1/2 years of trying. I will start doing injections again this weekend...I think. Stopped taking my medicine that prevents my period from coming yesterday, so I should start sometime today or tomorrow. I'm anxious to start doing IUI's again. I'm praying they work this time. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about invitro. I just know, if it comes to that, we have one shot. We can't afford more than that. Anyways, I hope you're doing well. Where are you...CD 23 or something, right? I hope you get an unexpected surprise.


----------



## West coast

My New Years was fun. Too fun, as I had a wicked headache yesterday. My DH was sick and stayed home, but i went to a friends house party(which turned into a dance party). I have definitely enjoyed some drinks this holiday season. 
My New Years resolution is to meditate at least 10 minutes a day= stress less. I'm hoping that will help me not worry so much. I also really hope a natural "remedy" will pull through and we don't have to resort to IVF. For us it would mean borrowing off my parents to pay...which doesn't seem right. 
Are the injections for IUI? Like a form of clomid? My fs suggested doing that, but wasn't optimistic about it since the iui hasn't worked for us yet. Its hard to know. I hope it works for you! 
I'm day 24 and have a couple more spits to do. Once I get those results back I will have another AMH done to see if that has changed. 
Are you back to work now? I'm so grateful for another few days.
Hope


----------



## Brayr08

Glad your new years was fun. I let DH drink. I drank the night before, so I thought that would be fair. Besides, I didn't want to be hungerover for me day off. I only got Christmas day, the 26th and New Years day off (besides weekends).
If we do IVF, I will have to put it on my medical credit card. Not something I really want to do. Gah, it makes me sick to my stomach just thinking about having to go down that road.
The injections are similiar to clomid I guess. They are supposed to provide a better egg and better environment for the egg. I usually get 2-3 follicles. We've only done 2 IUI's so far, and they weren't even consecutive, so I'm still, slightly, optimistic about it. 
How long will it take for you to get your results back from the spit test?


----------



## West coast

Af arrived :( I wish I didn't get so upset. But trying not to stress. I go from being optimistic and hopeful to totally let down and depressed. My poor DH never knows what to do. I am going xc skiing today though. Hopefully that will make me feel better. Really I want to stay in bed but it is my last day before I'm back to work so I better enjoy it.
I will send off my spit Monday or Tuesday and I think I'll have the results in 2 weeks. 
How are things with you?


----------



## Brayr08

I had my appointment this morning. I had 1 follicle at 18. So tonight I will be giving myself the ovidrel shot and Friday morning I will be doing my IUI. So excited!


----------



## West coast

I'll be thinking of you friday! Exciting! What does 1 follicule at 18 mean? 
I'm booked for some viscular therapy with my physiotherapist. Last time she moved my uterus I had no period cramps! It is also meant to align the uterus for better implantation.
Good luck Friday!


----------



## Brayr08

Basically, a follicle holds the maturing egg. It has to be at least 14mm in order to be able to produce a mature egg. Anything smaller than that cannot be fertilized. So you want it to be bigger than 14. Mine should be around a 20 or 22 by the time it releases the egg. I'm a little nervous about this. They had me do my trigger shot 37 hours before me IUI. That just seems REALLY early. I've read of other women doing it that early and still resulting in a pregnancy. I don't know. They've always had me come in the day after my trigger. 

So what do they do to move your uterus?


----------



## Brayr08

Whoohoo! DH had 120MILLION swimmers POST wash!!! Com'n little guys! Find that egg!!!


----------



## West coast

That's awesome!!! No stress this month. Relax. Sending good vibes your way!

Uterus is massaged/moved from outside. Doesn't hurt. Just feels like someone massaging your abdomen. I'll let you know how it goes Friday.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girl! How's your week going? I got a terrible cold over the weekend, but I think it's finally on it's way out. I wasn't aloud to take anything, just incase the IUI worked.
I think I'm going to start taking dollar store pregnancy tests tomorrow to test out my trigger shot. Here's to hoping the tests never go negative. :)


----------



## West coast

Dollar store pregnancy tests? Lol. I love the U.S! I can't find any less then $10! 
My week has been a bit of an emotional roller coaster. I had my principal observe some lessons ( has to be done yearly until I secure a continuing contract). We also found out an old friend of my DH died. He's been travelling for years. Very sudden and not clear if he o.d.'d or was drugged while in India. Not sure if we'll ever know. :(
I had a blood test today to test my iron and thyroid. I hate being so tired!
So happy it's nearly the weekend! I need a break!
Hope the testing stays positive and the sickness is gone!


----------



## West coast

Got the call tonight that my other best friend in town is 6 weeks along. That's 2 of my besties preggers now! This has got to be our year!


----------



## Brayr08

Man, you have had a terrible week! Sorry to hear about all of that. I just found out my little brother is getting married next fall and I swear if him and his woman get pregnant before me I will get super depressed.
So, I'm 10DPO, and I'm feeling like it didn't work. No reason in particular. I just have a feeling that IUI's aren't going to work and that we'll do the IVF, spend all that money, and it won't work either. I'm just feeling so pesamistic about this whole thing. I guess it's better to feel like this than to get really excited only to be dissappointed when AF shows up. I really hope this is both of our years. I'm so tired of all of this.


----------



## West coast

I'm sorry you're feeling so negative :( I often feel the same. I am trying to just enjoy every day though. I think when someone dies, it often gives you a different perspective. I also rear ended someone Friday on my way to my physio! Everyone ok and no damage to our truck. I have never been in an accident though so I was shacken up!
My physio said there are only 2 reasons someone doesn't get pregnant. 1 hormonal and 2 the sperm and egg aren't meeting. She did her massage and stretched out the left tube. She thinks my egg is releasing but getting caught up. She also thinks I should get checked for endometriosis. She can do an internal and then refer me if needed. Better then surgery! I'm on my way now to hear the results of the spit panel. I'll fill you in later.
I really want this to be your month! Try to stay positive....it's Suppose to help ;)


----------



## West coast

The saliva hormone panel was worth doing! My progesterone is too high at the beginning and low at end of cycle, my estrogen doesn't spike like it should and my testosterone and dhea are too high! My naturopath put me on liver support and Chasteberry/ Vitex ( one of my gfs used this and got prego after a year of trying). She also thinks I should get a laparoscopy to see about endometriosis! So I've booked with my local doc to see if she can refer me for one( the fs was charging $$). I'm feeling more hopeful! At least I have things to try before Ivf. 
I'm really hoping this is your month. If not, have you exhausted all other options? Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## Brayr08

Wow! That's pretty interesting. I wonder if you are ovulating. I think that the estrogen level is supposed to go up when you ovulate and even if you do ovulate and the egg gets ferilized, if your progesterone is too low, you have a much higher chance of having chemical pregnancies. That's why I take the progesterone suppositories. I really hope all of that works for you before you have to have the laproscopy. How long is it supose to take for thos medications to start working?

We're going to do the IUI's until March. If we're not pregnant by then, I think we're going to have to move on to IVF. Bummer. 
I'm so proud of me, I'm not going to test until Friday (the day AF is due). I stopped taking the dollar store tests on Monday and those don't count anyways. I was taking them just to test out the trigger. Hope this is it!!!


----------



## Brayr08

BFN this morning with spotting. So, looks like I will be moving on to another IUI cycle. Boo!


----------



## West coast

Oh boo :( First couple days of af are always the worst. Good for you to hold off on testing though. 
My naturopath said some of her clients got pregnant right away using Chastetree / Vitex but my friend who self diagnosed herself and used said 3 to 6 months. I don't know how anyone can say because it obviously won't work on everyone! I booked in w my family doctor in 1.5 weeks to ask for a referral for the laparoscopy. I have no idea how fast that could happen. I kind of had April in mind for Ivf but now with all these things going on, I don't know. 
Feeling a bit stressed. My DH went home to Oz for his friends memorial yesterday for just over a week and my family is visiting for a few days. I love them but haven't had them around much in 10 years, so I requested a couple hours on my own today;)
Hope your weekend is going alright.


----------



## Brayr08

It took me a couple of months to get in for my surgery. I'm sure every place is different though.

If I have to do IVF, we'll be doing it probably the same time. I'm doing two more IUI's and then mov'n on. I was looking up info on IVF on my FS's website and it looks like it's basically a 2 month process. So I'd do my last IUI the end of Febuary/the beginning of March and if that fails, we'll probably start the process. I think I'd start taking meds on CD21 and then once you start your period I have to go in every other day for blood draws and ultrasounds. Plus you take a million different types of meds. Man I hope it doesn't come down to IVF!!!

How's things going w/DH?


----------



## West coast

I had the worst sleep last night and af came this morning! Argh! I am booked to hassle my doc for a laparoscopy this wed. Have you had one done? I remember you saying you had some endometriosis at some point...?
Hope your day is going better!


----------



## West coast

Ivf would be such a process! I don't know how I'd do it living an hour from my fs. Plus my fs just moved clinics and I have to decide if I keep him(who I have not loved) or stay at the clinic. I think i will stay w him since I won't have to re do a bunch of things...we'll see.
DH comes home tomorrow. My mood has been erratic since af started. I miss him so much.
Going xc skiing today w 3 friends who all don't want kids:) should be good. How was your weekend?


----------



## Brayr08

I live an hour from my FS as well. If that clinic isn't open, I have to drive 2 hours to their other clinic. It's AWFUL!!! Especially when the weather is bad.
How was skiing? It doesn't look like I'll be going this year. The inlaws are going next week, but I have my IUI tomorrow, so I'm afraid that I would lesson our chances somehow.


----------



## West coast

Skiing was fun! I often wonder if I should totally law low and not do much, but I think I'd go crazy...and fat. Lol.
Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## West coast

How did the iui go?
My family doc is referring me to a gyno who does laparoscopy's once a month at my town hospital! I still have to meet with him, so it probably won't happen until April, but it would be great to have it done in town! When I mentioned the time line and the hope I'm not just wasting time, he said "well we can't very well do Ivf now anyway" ($ and possibility something could be wrong with me anyway). So now I'm thinking 2014 baby. Lol. Do you always count the months? I can't help but predict.


----------



## Brayr08

IUI went good. Hubs had a count of 106.3 million, so can't complain about that. I'm honestly really calm about this month. I'm okay with whatever happens. If I'm not pregnant and the weathers good, we plan on going skiing the 24th-the 27th, so I'm kind of excited about that.

I ALWAYS count the months. :) If I get pregnant this cycle, I'll be due the end of October/the beginning of November.


----------



## West coast

So how are ya feeling? High swimmer count! I hope you can't go skiing, because you are pregnant! :) 
I'm booked for a consult about the laparoscopy, for Feb 27th. I'm excited and nervous. I'll have to take another day off work which I'm not happy about(only since I am on a temporary contract and I don't want it to look bad). I also saw the physio today for some visceral therapy. She aligned my uterus and I'm hoping it means I won't have menstral cramps this cycle. It would also rock if it means the better chance at getting prego this month! My DH is going to be away biking in Cali for my March ovu, so this is my last chance at 2013! Lol.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm feeling normal. I am 9DPO today. I REALLY want to go skiing...but it'd probably be best if I'm pregnant since after this, I only have two more shots at it medically. One more IUI and then IVF w/ICIS. Adoption won't even be an option for us b/c there is no way we can afford both IVF AND adoption. That'd put us in the hole about $20,000.00. Yikes!!!
When are they thinking you'll have your surgery? Must be pretty soon if you're having your consult on the 27th.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey West! How's things going?

Nothing too exciting to report here. Yesterday I had one little spot of pink and I've had nothing else since. Kind of hoping it was IB (although I HIGHLY doubt it). I tested this morning...BFN. AF is due on Thursday, so I'll test again then. If it's negative, we'll go a head and schedule our ski trip.


----------



## West coast

Eek. Well my fingers are still crossed for you! 
I had my allergy test today. I'm allergic to milk(which I sort of knew), grass and dust. No big surprise. Just not wanting to de dust my house! Lol. Plus the doc said to not allow our dog in our bedroom(one of his beds is in our room). He's our baby, I can't kick him out! He would think he was in trouble:( So we'll get rid of the carpet, down comforter, close off the closet and see how I do. I'm meant to take an antihistamine and a cortisone inhaler every night. I didn't think to mention we're trying to get pregnant...not sure if I should take the antihistamine...??
I'm not sure when the surgery will happen. Would be good to get it done the first week of my march break(we get 2 weeks off school here!). DH and I are heading to Kauai, Hawaii the second week! Woo hoo!
Let me know if you're skiing or NOT! :)


----------



## Brayr08

Well, 14DPO and a BFN. Bummer. So ski trip here we come! :happydance: I may test again on Monday. We'll see...One more shot at IUI (and a 2013 baby), then on to IVF.

How often are you supposed to take the inhaler? I think you do have to be careful with anihistamines when TTC. Hawaii, huh? That should be SO nice and warm and beautiful. I'm jealous.


----------



## West coast

Boo for bfn. Yeah for skiing! Where are you going? Hope it's fun! I'm at day 22 and feeling normal :( I always find the end of my cycle tough. 
I didn't take the antihistamine or inhaler(nose) last night. I don't want to mess up any chance I may have....but had been nice not being itchy! 
Really looking forward to our holiday. I can't help but get stressed at work so it will be nice to really unwind.


----------



## Brayr08

We are at Crystal Mountain Ski resort in northern Michigan. They've got 48 runs and the snow has been about as perfect as it can get. :)
I think AF will officially show up today or tomorrow. So that means the start to our last IUI cycle...unless it gets canceled.
How's things going w/you? You should be getting really close to testing time.


----------



## West coast

I'm glad you're enjoying your trip!
I had a bit if shitty news at the new gyno today. He did an exam and moved my uterus around. It really hurt in a specific area. He said its likely endometriosis. Ugh. I'll have the lap done. Not til April or May!!! Ah! Waiting sucks! And I am furious that he was able to feel something in 2 minutes...it's taken over 3 years for someone to have a possible answer and it took him 2 freakin minutes to feel it! Why the hell didn't any other doctor know to do this exam!!? I could have had the lap done years ago and not wasted so much money! And now I have to wait another 2 -3 months before I know anything else! What am I going to do with my time?
I needed to vent. Hope you understand. I'm probably pmsing too. Feeling like af is coming soon.
Did af show for you? How are you doing?


----------



## Brayr08

Oh man, I'd be furious! I didn't have any symptoms of endo, but after our 1st failed IUI, my FS suggested we may want to try it since the IUI's wouldn't work if my tubes were blocked. We had to wait a couple of months too. It's so frustrating.
AF arrived yesterday, so I'm going in tomorrow to make sure we can proceed w/our final IUI. I just pray it works. As I've said before, I'm terrified of IVF. Well, terrified of the COST of IVF. I had to tell a girlfriend that I couldn't afford to stand up in her wedding ($200.00 dress plus every other cost there is to being a bridesmaid) due to the large amount of money we will most likely be spending in the next 3-4 months. I don't think she took it all that well. I feel bad, but I can't justify it. Oh well I guess.


----------



## West coast

I'm sorry you had to say no to being a bridesmaid. I wouldn't want to make that sort of decision. I hope your friend can be sympathetic. But if your friend really wanted you, maybe she could help with the cost? 2 of the 3 weddings I've been in, the brides knew I needed help so they paid for my dress. Weddings are rediculous really. But fun too.
I need to start putting money into another acount. I know if the time comes for Ivf, I'm going to want to do it ASAP. I really hope you don't have to get to that point! 
I have realized from talking to you, that although I feel so lucky to live where I do and have a lot of Heath care provided for us in Canada, maybe it's better to have to pay...seems you have gotten things done on a faster and more thorough scale!
Do you treat yourself to anything when af comes? I always get sushi. Makes my day a bit better:)


----------



## Brayr08

I don't generally treat myself, but I think I should. Maybe not something as extravagent as a 4 day ski trip :winkwink:, but maybe just a pedi or something. Do you?
I had my CD3 ultrasound this morning and all my cysts are gone!!! Woohoo!!! :happydance: They are also upping my meds. Before, I was doing 75 units of follistum every day, but this time I'm doing 100 units CD3-5, then 75 units CD6 & 7. I REALLY hope this helps me produce more than just one good sized follicle. I want this to work SO SO SO bad!!!
Are you and hubs still planning on trying while you wait?


----------



## West coast

Af arrived. Fark! We're having sushi for dinner. That's my treat.
Great news on the cysts! How do they just go away? I really hope this is the end to your fertility struggles! 
We won't be doing anything special to "try". Just bd when ever. My DH will be biking in Cali when I Likely ovulate! (Yes, he gets 2trips this month!) Argh! And af will show when we go to Hawaii! Nice treat. :( I really hope someone cancels their lap and I don't have to wait til May! I think I'll go crazy!


----------



## Brayr08

I had internal ultrasound today (CD 8). I have two follicles on my left ovary that are sizes 14 & 15 and one on my right that is an 11. My tentative plan is to do one more night of injections and then do the IUI on Friday, but they're going to call me back later today after they get the results of my blood draw and talk to the doctor. I am SO hopeful and optimistic this cycle. I hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the butt.


----------



## West coast

Sounds good! I'm cheering for you! You deserve it! 
I ve been feeling low. Hard to be optomistic when my lap surgery isn't even set yet. My one gf (who doesn't want kids and her partner is sniped) suggested I use this time to get my body in the best shape. That way I'll recover from surgery quick and hopefully get pregnant. Good advice, I think. Maybe excersizing more will make the time go quickly?
Have a great week and I hope to hear Friday is the day!


----------



## Brayr08

I think that's an excellent idea. :) I have slacked greatly since I've seriously started TTC. I was one that excersised almost every day, but once we started taking meds and doing IUI's, I stopped. I was afraid of causing a miscarrage or something. I hope they get you scheduled soon. The wait is the worst!


----------



## West coast

Good luck tomorrow! Happy thoughts headed your way!


----------



## West coast

How did it go today??
I had a MSG from the gyno that they had a cancelation and can fit me in for a lap this coming Thursday!! I have to confirm Monday. I need to find someone to drive me though since my DH is leaving for Cali that day! Crazy. I hope I can pull it off!


----------



## Brayr08

We're actually doing the IUI today. They rescheduled. DH are just sitting in the car waiting to do the actual procedure. Yipee... I'm feeling pretty optimistic this time. I had a lot of bleeding on Thursday & so they did an internal ultrasound this morning (which they never do otherwise) & my lining looks great & I have 2 really good looking follicles & possibly a third, that all look like they should release in the next 4-6 hours...which is perfect. Just praying we catch an egg this cycle. I am so ready to be done w/all this!!!

That's awesome that there's an opening next week!!! How exciting! Have you found anyone to drive you? I made the mistake of going into Meijer about 2 hours after I was released from the hospital to pick up my meds & almost puked/passed out. Like, crouched down with my head between my knees & my arms above my head almost.


----------



## West coast

Yeah for you and your good follies! 
I've got a friend lined up to drive me and 3 have offered to take care of me after. Lol! I think I should be fine but you never know. My parents offered to fly out and stay with me (they live in Ontario) but again, I think I'll be ok!? It would be nice to have my DH with me but I'm so lucky to have friends that care so much. One of them even offered to loan us the $ for the IVF if needed!!( she comes from money and doesn't work.) I would never take it,but so sweet of her! I think sometimes the worst situations do bring out the best in people.
Are you resting up this weekend?


----------



## Brayr08

I think it would be tempting to take the money, especially if it was the only option. *HOPEFULLY* it won't be neccisary though. I hope they go in, clear you out and you're able to get pregnant right away. :)

I had to make an appointment today for after I find out if I'm pregnant or not to discuss our next step with my FS...meaning IVF. :dohh: I REALLY REALLY hope it doesn't come to that!!!

I bet this week is going to drag for you...hopefully it goes by quickly. When they did my surgery, the doc actually took pics of my insides to show us that basically everything was clear (except for the tiny two spots). I thought that was pretty neat. I hope the week speeds by too. That'll make me one week closer to testing.


----------



## West coast

I got my time for tomorrow and friends set up to drive and keep me company!
I mentioned to a teacher at school and she totally tried to scare me about the procedure! She was like, "book 6 weeks off work, come back part time, don't lift anything, et..." Plus she has the same doc and had to have a second surgery with a different doc since she was still in pain after the first( she has cysts now). I'm trying not to let it bother me. Everyone is different and I'm hopeful I recover quick!


----------



## Brayr08

I'm pretty sure I felt fine the next day. Of course, I got to take some really awesome drugs for the pain though. :) My surgery was on Tuesday & I went back to work the following Monday. You'll be fine. Good luck tomorrow!!! Let me know how it goes as soon as you're feeling up to it.


----------



## West coast

My surgery went well. I'm taking Tylenol 3's and an antiinflammatory which helps with the discomfort. The doc said he removed some endometriosis, a bit of scar tissue caused by endometriosis and 2small cysts on my ovary. He thought it looked good and didn't make it all seem like a big deal. He said to seek out Ivf in 6months if I'm not pregnant by then. I feel good about it all though! 
My friends have been great to take care of me and one is taking my dog for a walk at the moment! You would have been discussed at the teacher who tried to scare me the day before the procedure! She was saying I'd for sure have to take 6weeks off work. And proceeded to say the doc I was seeing wasn't great, ect.. Wtf! I told her she was scaring me but I was still feeling pretty good about it all. Some people! Luckily my friends are quite the opposite!
I'm staying home today but hope to get out for a short walk tomorrow. There is only so much sitting around I can do ;) 
How are things with you?


----------



## Brayr08

That's awesome that they were actually able to clear some stuff out of there. I've heard of a lot of ppl who get pregnant right away after that surgery. So excited for you!!!

Nothing exciting to report here. I think I'm going to test tomorrow at 10DPO. I'm really expecting it to be negative. I doubt it worked. I'm just mentally preparing myself for disappointment and thinking about our move on to IVF. I hope you get pregnant in the next 6 months and you don't have to worry about all of this.


----------



## Brayr08

So, I tested this morning and I saw a *VERY* faint line. So, it's either left overs from my trigger shot, an evap line or the start of my BFP. Obviously I'm hoping for the latter. I'll test again tomorrow to see if it gets darker or dissappears. I know I should probably wait until Thursday, but yea, there is no way that's going to happen. :)


----------



## Brayr08

Well, I think I maybe jumped the gun. 11DPO, and now the test is completely blank. I'm just really low today. I know it's still early, but it still sucks.


----------



## West coast

You must be approaching testing time!?
I've been recovering well. I took it easy for a couple days then started walking and building up to my full shopping day on Tuesday and today I went xc skiing! Feeling tired now and not sure about surfing when we go to Hawaii, but can't complain!


----------



## West coast

Oh I just saw your last few posts! What an emotional roller coaster! Will you keep testing daily?


----------



## Brayr08

Hey West! Hope you're feeling well. When are you going to Hawaii again? So, I can't remember, are you and OH supposed to try old fashion bd'n for the next few months or are they putting you back on clomid? 

Well, 14DPO and another negative test. Oh well. I was kind of expecting it. It's a lot easier to take since I spoke w/my nurse at the FS and she told me that they're going to have me do a new regament of drugs this cycle (femara, follistum, ovidrel, then IUI and prometrium). I am so relieved that I do not have to do IVF next. It is a major load off my shoulders!


----------



## West coast

We leave Monday! I am excited to get away and not think about life so much. Lol. Being forced to lay low is making me depressed, or maybe it's just pms. Ergh:(
Yes, it's old fashion bding for 6 months. I'll likely try some accupuncture and I continue to take Chaste tree too.
Good news for you! Different drugs and iui. Maybe we'll both be successful in April! Wouldn't that be a dream!


----------



## Brayr08

I hope you're having a great time on your trip! It's a balmy 40 degrees here in Michigan w/the occasional snow flurry. Ya know, just some beautiful spring weather. lol

Well, it's looking like I get to just sit this cycle out. Boo!!! I have a cyst on my left ovary that's humongous. We can still try unmedicated & we will, but it kinda sucks. I keep telling myself that I don't care & that it will be nice to take a break from all the doc visits & all the driving, but I'm having a REAL hard time convincing myself of that. What's even MORE awesome (I just realized this...) a week from Saturday is my "Oops! We got pregnant on accident!" SIL's babyshower & I was all excited b/c it wasn't going to fall on the day I was supposed to start my period (which is normally my luck when it comes to those types of things) but now it will be just as depressing b/c there's like no chance of me getting pregnant this cycle at all! FML...
sorry for the rant...I really do hope you're having a good time. :)


----------



## West coast

Oh cysts and sitting in limbo sucks! How did they find out about the cyst? ultrasound? Sorry to hear. I hope the shower isn't too depressing.Maybe a glass of wine or champagne will help?
Kauai has been wonderful. Raining a fair bit but we are loving the down time together and the warm temperatures. Only 2 more days :(
Af arrived today. 2 days late but I expected it b/c of the lap. I'm feeling totally back to my self but still putting a load of vitamin E on the scars. I'm glad af came now, at the end of my trip.....but it means a new cycle! Looking forward to bd this cycle to see what happens!


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry about the rain, but at least you're there with DH. There's always fun things you can find to do inside when he's around. :winkwink:
They found the cyst on my CD1-3 ultrasound. I'm glad they did. DH and I have decided to take a break from medicated TTC. I found new digi OPKs that act a lot like the fertility monitors in that it measures estrogen and LH. It also gives you 4 peak days verses two. I'm also going to use that FertileCM and see how that works.


----------



## West coast

Freekin left ovary! That was/is my problem side! Lol.
I'm hoping for a natural too. I'm taking the Chaste Tree(Vitex) and I guess i should get an opk this month as I'm sure the lap threw me off. How much was your fancy new one? And is FertileCM a lube type thing?
How was the shower? I feel like I'm hearing of birth or pregnancy news daily!


----------



## Brayr08

The baby shower started 40 minutes ago & I was able to last a whole 10 minutes before grabbing my stuff in a rush & heading out the door. I just started driving (didn't want everyone to watch me have my breakdown through the big glass windows). Decided to go to my parents as I know they'll be super supportive and of course they aren't home. Initially I thought I'd just drive around the block until I settled down, but yea...there is no way I can settle down enough to go. DH family is going to hate me. The whole way to the baby shower, I was fine. I hate this so much....


----------



## West coast

Oh I wish I could give you a hug! You're welcome here but I think the drive is out of the question. 
Does your whole DH family know of your circumstance? Hard for people to really understand either way, unless they have been where we are.
Really makes you question life and why our paths are going this way. 
I hope you found some local support! Hugs!


----------



## West coast

How are you? I've been thinking of you!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks for all the support. I really appreciate it. :hugs: I am 6DPO today. Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## West coast

I'm on day 13. Tested positive for LH surge this am! Stoked since its earlier then in the past and could mean longer luteal phase! I need good news....yesterday a teacher was digging at me to find out when/if I was planning to get pregnant! Wtf!? I think she has good intentions since she is in the same job situation as me(temporary) and also in mid 30's. But I ended up saying "we've actually been trying for years. So who knows." That shut her up! People really have no idea. 
Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Brayr08

Ya know, before all of this, I would have never thought that asking someone when they were going to start trying could be so hurtful. I know ppl mean well when they ask if I have any kids and when they find out I don't and that I'm married, when we'll start, but sometimes, it's like they've punched me in the stomach. Blah.

I hope you got some good bd'n in! Do you plan on testing early?


----------



## West coast

So you know how I said I had the pos LH test? Well the next day I did not and then I stopped testing. We bd'd day before and after pos test but I am thinking it wasn't enough. Argh! Time will tell. Not sure when I'll test. I'm feeling tired and a bit stressed this week. Hopefully it doesn't affect my chances.
How are you doing? Where in your cycle?


----------



## Brayr08

I think that sounds good. A day before the surge is perfect.

I am 8DPO I think. Not too hopeful. I am excited though. I think DH and I are going to go to Tennessee for a week in June. It's our 5 year wedding anniversary. It's not a for sure thing yet, but I'm REALLY REALLY looking foward to being able to just sit out by the pool all week.


----------



## West coast

Sounds nice! Great to have a trip to look forward too. My next trip will be very end of July when I go back to Ontario to visit family and friends. I do have the end of the school year to look forward to. Then I'll be working only 3 or 4 days a week teaching preschool and summer programs again. One of these years I'll have summer off!


----------



## West coast

No need for me to test...AF came today! Argh! Day 25, so early. I wasnt feelng great about it but now i know...try another month!What about you?


----------



## Brayr08

I should be starting today or tomorrow. I was due yesterday, but I started spotting last night and when I tested this morning, it was BFN. I'm going in tomorrow to see if my cyst is gone. Hope it is. I want to start training for a 5K next week, but I won't be able to if that's still there. Looks like we'll be pretty close together this cycle.


----------



## West coast

So do the doctors think the cyst will go away on its own? And they recommend you not excersizie? I would think it would be good for your body, but what do I know?
I've been running more often and got out for a bike ride with some friends after work yesterday. I find the repetitive excersize keeps my mind off of things. Swimming is really good for me but our pool here is so busy when I want to go so I haven't been in a long time.
My hairdresser lent me her book on endometriosis. She has had 11 or 12 surgeries and is hoping for a historectomy so that she doesn't have to deal with the pain(she doesn't want kids). I'm so glad I haven't had her pain, but I do wonder if I'll ever be able to conceive and if its due to the endo. I don't know how much of the book I'll read since it doesn't have a lot in it that I wasn't aware of. Plus it sort of puts more negative thoughts in my mind.
When is the run you are training for?


----------



## Brayr08

They think it should go away on it's own. If it's still there, I think they can put me on birth control to make it go away. The reason they don't want you to excersise (or even have rough sex:dohh:)is because the cyst is so heavy on your ovary it could cause anything from it to deflate your ovary or if it bursts, you could have you ovary removed or worse case senario, you could bleed to death. 
I wish we had a gym w/a pool a little closer by. I love swimming too, but I really don't want to drive 30 minutes just to do so. My run isn't until July, but I really want to start getting in shape, and that's a good excuse. I want to focus on something other than TTC for a while too. I mean, I'm still going to try, and I'm still going to get on BNB, but it's just making me a depressed and bitter person. I hate feeling this way all the time.
Do you think you'll be able to do IVF after your 6 months is up?


----------



## West coast

I hope your cysts are gone! So frustrating to take it easy when it feels so good to just burn some energy! Going on bc.....no way! Go away cysts!
I'm trying to stay positive! I won't be doing Ivf because I'll get pregnant before then! I'm also pumping myself up to eat healthy this month. I'm a healthy eater but my weakness is chocolate and lately I've been indulging daily:( I've been good to only have maybe 6 drinks all last month and 2 cups of coffee and 4 of decaf. But I think I need to get rid of all those bad things and focus on the cleanest place for a baby. Tough.
Do you have friends to run with? I'm grateful for my active friends who keep me out running, hiking, biking and for my yoga and my excersize classes.


----------



## Brayr08

My cysts are gone!!! Yey!!! Oh, and I'm apparently a glutten for punishment, b/c I decided to try ONE MORE IUI and it's going to be the last one b/c I'll get pregnant from it. I'm doing a new mixture of drugs and by God this is going to be the perfect recipe for a baby (I'm trying your approach of being super positive)!
I'm trying to be very healthy this month too. Each cycle, I've been trying to cut my caffine in half. After this cycle, I'll stop drinking it completely. I mean, I might get a latte once a week (at the most), but I don't think that will really hurt anything. I've been eating a ton of veggies and fruit too. On the weekends is when it's the hardest for me. I'm going to try to have more self control.
I don't have anyone to run with darn it. I've got someone running the 5K with me, but we can't really train together. DH has to get up around 4am to go to work, so that's when I plan on doing my workouts.


----------



## West coast

Woo hoo! This is it! It has to be! May is our month! 2014 babies, here we come!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone.. Mind if I jump in? I am a little freaked out because this cycle will be our first femara with an IUI and if it doesnt work they we are jumping to IVF..

That is if AF ever fully starts and I quit this crappy spotting in the next day or two :( 

Anywho I just wanted to say goodluck to everyone :) Hope you get your bfps!


----------



## West coast

Brandy, have you had an iui before? Why are you giving it only one chance? Just curious... I did 3 with clomid after ttc for 3 years( and various other attempts at clomid and more natural remedies). I found out I have endometriosis in jan and had it removed with 2 cysts in march. Now we're just ttc naturally. Doctors have said to do ivf in 5 months now, if not pregnant by then. I'm hopeful we won't have to go that route but it has been a long haul.
I hope af arrived for you and this will be your month too!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brandy, have you had an iui before? Why are you giving it only one chance? Just curious... I did 3 with clomid after ttc for 3 years( and various other attempts at clomid and more natural remedies). I found out I have endometriosis in jan and had it removed with 2 cysts in march. Now we're just ttc naturally. Doctors have said to do ivf in 5 months now, if not pregnant by then. I'm hopeful we won't have to go that route but it has been a long haul.
> I hope af arrived for you and this will be your month too!!

I have never had an IUI. I had a tubal ligation reversal which left my tubes shorter than average... 3 CM on each side instead of 10CM so that gives the egg much less time to travel and go through all its phases that it would do while passing through the tubes. I have had one BFP that didn't stick so it might be a miracle to get pregnant and have it stick with an IUI... for me I think its more of a time killer till I get to IVF :( But im willing to give it a shot

I did my CD3 ultrasound today and started my Femara!! YAY pretty excited they told me I have 19 potential follies on my right and 14 on my left. This is probably a newbie question but with femara will I ovulate from both sides!? If so isnt that a ton or will the dominant ovary be the one that ovulates. I asked so many questions while I was there I didn't remember that one


----------



## Brayr08

Hi Brandy! You will probably only end up with 1-4 mature follicles and you could potentially ovulate from both sides. Are you doing a trigger shot?


----------



## Brayr08

I go in for my 2nd u/s and blood work on Friday. I'm praying I have 2-4 really good sized follicles.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Hi Brandy! You will probably only end up with 1-4 mature follicles and you could potentially ovulate from both sides. Are you doing a trigger shot?

I asked him that and he said no he wants me to come in when I get the positive opk and then he will do an ultrasound and the IUI. If I do not have a positive OPK by CD 16 then he will do a trigger shot.


----------



## Brayr08

I did that with my first IUI. I was supposed to use a trigger, but ending up getting a pos OPK before then. I had two follies over 25. Obviously it didn't work out, but sometimes I think it's good to O naturally.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! How's it going?

I had my ultrasound today and I have one big folly (25) on my right ovary and so I triggerd around 10 this morning and my IUI is at 11 tomorrow. Really hoping this is it for me!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Hey girls! How's it going?
> 
> I had my ultrasound today and I have one big folly (25) on my right ovary and so I triggerd around 10 this morning and my IUI is at 11 tomorrow. Really hoping this is it for me!!!

good luck!! How exciting ;)


----------



## West coast

This has got to be it! You deserve it! 
How did the IUI go? Are you just chillin now? I did an ovulation test this am, and it was neg. I'm at day 12 so I hope I test pos in the next couple days. 
It is 72 F here today! Gorgeous! Sunbathing on my deck. :)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! Have you gotten you pos OPK's yet???

My IUI went okay. I had to wait a frick'n hour and a half (this was after a 2 hour drive there and followed by a 2 hour drive home :dohh:) to finally get my procedure done. They brought DH :spermy: in way before they did the procedure and the whole time I'm staring at the vile just imagining that I can see them dieing by the masses. His count was only 44 million the least he's ever had...by a lot...I know it's stupid, but I get so paranoid that they mixed up his swimmers w/someone elses. Anyways, when I got home I took a 2-3 hour nap and then just sat around all day. I'm just not feeling optimistic at all about this cycle. Especially since his numbers were so low. Anyway, I'm 2-3DPO today, so the earliest I'll test is Tuesday of next week. 

It's been beautiful here also. It's supposed to be almost 80 tomorrow!!! And I'm taking a half day. So excited!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am a POAS addict seriously :( 

So my I do 3 kinds of OPKS... not joking. So here is the results and I cant decide when to go into the docs office for the IUI.

CD9- CBFM- Low fertility, CB Digital Advanced just a circle so negative, line OPK really light

CD10- CBFM- High Fertility, CB Digital Advanced flashing smiley high fertility, line OPK test line dark but not as dark as or darker than control

CD11- High Fertility, CB Digital Advanced flashing smiley high fertility, line OPK test line dark but not as dark as or darker than control


temp is confirming that I have not O'd but once that spikes its too late! I need a live in ultrasound tech.


----------



## West coast

My test this am was close to positive. I'm too cheap to b another $45 kit, so I'm just predicting tomorrow am would be pos.
I'm not feeling very hopeful either:( Teaching jobs for this fall were posted Friday, so I've applied and can't help but stress a bit about them. I can't imagine another year trying to get a full time job and still not getting pregnant. My life has been in this weird hazy area and I'm so tired of it! I know I'm lucky to have my DH, my supportive family, health, house and fantastic friends...but I am really missing something. Come on baby!
Brayr, I feel your pain! 1.5 hour wait. Was that after they wash the sperm? 
Brady, I think you are O. You can test pos for a few days leading up. Hope you got some bd time in;)
So grateful for the beautiful weather! Enjoy your half day ;)


----------



## Brayr08

Brandy, did you get your pos OPK today? I started using the CB Digital Advanced last cycle and I really like it. Do you go in for your IUI the day of your pos or the next day?

West, I hope you get a perm job. And I feel you about being blessed w/so many great ppl/things in your life, but there is still something missing.

The 1.5 hour wait was just sitting in the lobby and then the room. His sperm were already ready (he got there at 9:00, I was there at 11:00).


----------



## ~Brandy~

Same OPK results today as the last 2 days :( "almost positive" is scaring me but I have to just ride it out and remember it will happen.. 

I go at 7am the morning after the positive.


----------



## West coast

Brandy, that must be frustrating! 
I didn't test today but had cramping this am and bloating/gas. I believe that means I'm ovulating. 
I just have to keep rolling with it. Just really hoping that doesn't mean rolling to get IVF!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brandy, that must be frustrating!
> I didn't test today but had cramping this am and bloating/gas. I believe that means I'm ovulating.
> I just have to keep rolling with it. Just really hoping that doesn't mean rolling to get IVF!

Good luck! Where on the west coast are you?


----------



## West coast

Just north of Vancouver, BC. And south of Whistler( in Squamish). Beautiful spot!
I have been to Hood River and area to go biking the last 2 summers. Love it there!! Unfortunately my husband is racing in Ashland this year near the end of June when I'm still working, so I can't go :( Where do you live?


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Just north of Vancouver, BC. And south of Whistler( in Squamish). Beautiful spot!
> I have been to Hood River and area to go biking the last 2 summers. Love it there!! Unfortunately my husband is racing in Ashland this year near the end of June when I'm still working, so I can't go :( Where do you live?

Nice! My cousins compete in whistlers every year for biking. Beautiful place. We bike around Oakridge and Willamette pass here


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Just north of Vancouver, BC. And south of Whistler( in Squamish). Beautiful spot!
> I have been to Hood River and area to go biking the last 2 summers. Love it there!! Unfortunately my husband is racing in Ashland this year near the end of June when I'm still working, so I can't go :( Where do you live?

Nice! My cousins compete in whistlers every year for biking. Beautiful place. We bike around Oakridge and Willamette pass here


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Brandy, pos today?

West, good luck woman! Hope you got some good bd'ing in!

So I have been doing BBT and according to that, I didn't ovulated until May 6th which scared the crap out of me b/c I triggered the 3rd and had my IUI on the 4th. I should have ovulated around 10pm on the 4th. I called my FS b/c I was freaking out and she said DO NOT temp when you're taking fertility drugs. They mess with your temps and you can't get an accurate reading. Made me feel SOOO much better.
Also, I asked about excersising and I am allowed to do anything that doesn't involve bouncing, running or any ab like work outs. Not b/c of the pending pregnancy, but b/c your ovaries could still be slightly swollen and you could really hurt yourself. So glad I can start back at getting into shape...even if it is a little less intense.


----------



## ~Brandy~

My temp rose slightly today so I am concerned that I missed ovulation but maybe not we will see..

My monitor still says high so I am flipping annoyed but the line tests are not quite positive they have all been about the same so I know the surge isnt that long hah... I guess I will remain calm and hope for a positive soon.


----------



## West coast

Brayr, I hope they got you at the right time. That's why I don't do the temp thing. I just get stressed. What sort of excersize are you going to do? Too bad about the running:(
Brandy, I hope you didn't miss it. Hard to relying on those tests! You mt bike I assume? Does your cousin compete at Crankworks? I did a great ride with one of our local ladies groups last night. Hoping to hike this weekend.


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brayr, I hope they got you at the right time. That's why I don't do the temp thing. I just get stressed. What sort of excersize are you going to do? Too bad about the running:(
> Brandy, I hope you didn't miss it. Hard to relying on those tests! You mt bike I assume? Does your cousin compete at Crankworks? I did a great ride with one of our local ladies groups last night. Hoping to hike this weekend.

Yes, we do alot of downhilling in the mountains around here :) Love it. I haven't went this season yet as it hasnt dried up enough :( Both of my cousins race professionally all around the world competing but yes they do crankworks.


Got that solid smiley and a dark line today so did my IUI! I think it went well... 89 Million after wash with 3.9 progression. I didn't feel a thing other than the cramps I have now but they arent bad at all.


----------



## West coast

Brandy, glad he iui went well! Have you rested or returned to regular activities?
Happy hardest day of the year ;) One day we will be celebrating!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brandy, glad he iui went well! Have you rested or returned to regular activities?
> Happy hardest day of the year ;) One day we will be celebrating!

I havent done much but I assume that the cramps I have experienced on and off is normal for only a couple days post IUI.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls!

Brandy, I'm glad your IUI went well and that it wasn't too uncomfortable. I hope you caught your eggy/eggies. :)

Okay, so, I told myself I wasn't going to symptom spot this cycle (HA!) as I'm sure this is all nothing, BUT there has been 2 things that have really stood out to me which are completely out of the ordinary for me. I have been SO tired the past couple of days (I'm 9DPO, btw), like exhausted! Yesterday, I could barely keep my eyes open all day. We had to leave my parent's house before 8 last night and I almost fell asleep at the wheel (we only live 5 minutes from my parent's house). This morning, I'm pooped...again, had a hard time keeping my eyes open on the way into work. The other thing that seems really odd is that the littlest things just make me unreasonably angry and annoyed. PMS never causes that for me. I know it's probably nothing, but one can hope, right?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Brandy, I'm glad your IUI went well and that it wasn't too uncomfortable. I hope you caught your eggy/eggies. :)
> 
> Okay, so, I told myself I wasn't going to symptom spot this cycle (HA!) as I'm sure this is all nothing, BUT there has been 2 things that have really stood out to me which are completely out of the ordinary for me. I have been SO tired the past couple of days (I'm 9DPO, btw), like exhausted! Yesterday, I could barely keep my eyes open all day. We had to leave my parent's house before 8 last night and I almost fell asleep at the wheel (we only live 5 minutes from my parent's house). This morning, I'm pooped...again, had a hard time keeping my eyes open on the way into work. The other thing that seems really odd is that the littlest things just make me unreasonably angry and annoyed. PMS never causes that for me. I know it's probably nothing, but one can hope, right?

Sounds like a good sign to me... Not the most fun but a good sign.


I dont have an excuse though I am only 4DPO and I couldnt make up my mind if I wanted to cry or bite someones head off... No idea wth is wrong with me. I think the hormone rollercoaster just jumped the tracks finally.


----------



## West coast

Funny (sort of) that you both say you are feelin like you're on an emotional roller coaster and tired....I always feel optomistic during this time in my cycle(about 4 dpo)! I have had a good amount of energy too. Nothing leading me to believe I got lucky...aside from a symptom I read about this foot pain I've been having(after the 17km hike I did Saturday). Lol! Oh well, lets hope there all good signs and we can change the name of our group! ;)


----------



## Brayr08

Okay, so I need your ladies opinion...I tested on Sunday, just because I couldn't hold out anymore and I rationalized it by telling myself that if there's a line, that's okay, I'll just know that if my next test is darker that I'm pregnant, or that if it goes away, I'll know that if later I get a line, it's real. Well, there was a line. I don't know how long it took for it to come up, but it was darker than the other lines I've seen w/my trigger, but it was still pretty faint. Then, the line started to get lighter. That night, the line was back and the same darkness as it was originally. Okay...weird...I tested again this morning, before the 7 minute mark (I'm not real sure when...I get too antsy to sit there and stare at it the whole time) I got a line DARKER than the one on Sunday, but it did the same thing. After the 10 minute mark, it started getting lighter and was almost gone by the time I left for work this morning (so about an hour 1/2 later). I'm going to check it tonight to see if it does the same thing, but I am so baffeled. I have litterally used this same type of test more times than I can count, and they've never done this, even when I get a much fainter line from my trigger than what I've gotten this time. It's not an evap, b/c there's definetly color to it. I want to get excited, but I just don't know what to think. Any opions would be greatly appreciated girls.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sounds like you're on to something! You're 10dpo now? How about trying another brand? What about pics?


----------



## Brayr08

I might try to post some pics tonight. The lines are obvious in person and you can see them in the pics I took, but not as good.

Just some extra info, the tests were from two different stores, two different cases, the first was from a box of two (I took the first one last month and it didn't do this)and the one from today was from a box of three. I did a little research and they said if the line disapears and stays gone, it's a negative, but my lines come back, the same darkness and pink. I'm going to dig a little more and see what else I can come up with.


----------



## West coast

Interesting! I think trying a different brand may be a good idea. Pics too so we can seem;)
Fingers crossed!


----------



## West coast

4 days early and I tested. Not usual for me but I'm anxious and have a weekend planned in Whistler and am wondering if I should buy a bottle of wine and have a hot tub while I'm there...test is negative :( Feeling frustrated. 3.5 years with no luck. I was really hoping the laproscopy would have done the trick!
How are you ladies?


----------



## Brayr08

You're still 4 days early! Don't feel out yet! 
I'm 12/13DPO and bought a different brand of tests and didn't realize they don't show a positive unless your hormone level is at 100. The average pregnant woman only has a hormone level of between 5-50 in the first week of pregnancy! Needless to say, my test was negative this morning. Boo! I hate to waste the money, but I think I'm going to buy some more sensative tests today. :dohh: I hate the amount of money I waste on tests! I have just been SOO tired lately and my nips are getting sore. More so than normal. Who knows...maybe I'm just having a more severe PMS than normal.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> You're still 4 days early! Don't feel out yet!
> I'm 12/13DPO and bought a different brand of tests and didn't realize they don't show a positive unless your hormone level is at 100. The average pregnant woman only has a hormone level of between 5-50 in the first week of pregnancy! Needless to say, my test was negative this morning. Boo! I hate to waste the money, but I think I'm going to buy some more sensative tests today. :dohh: I hate the amount of money I waste on tests! I have just been SOO tired lately and my nips are getting sore. More so than normal. Who knows...maybe I'm just having a more severe PMS than normal.

Yes get a FRER! FX for you :)


----------



## West coast

AF arrived today:( Disappointed. 
I need to focus on my job interview tomorrow for Sept. it seems all my interviews fall during my period!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> AF arrived today:( Disappointed.
> I need to focus on my job interview tomorrow for Sept. it seems all my interviews fall during my period!

:hugs:


----------



## West coast

Thanks Brandy!
Have you done any testing yet?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes, I tested... BFN. I had a ton of mucus this morning with some spotting so I was hoping it was IB... but I have a feeling its AF about to blow in full force :(


----------



## West coast

:(


----------



## Brayr08

:witch: showed up officially today. Looks like we'll all be pretty close on the same schedule again this cycle.

Good luck with the interview today West!

I had a break down last night on my way home from work. When I got in the house hubs gave me a hug and I just started crying again. He asked what was wrong and I told him I'm just sad that we don't get to be parents. He was so super sweet. He just held me and told me we just don't get to be right now and once we get some things paid off, we'll try the more expensive stuff. I love my hubs so much. He doesn't really talk about us not being parents, or how it effects him, but when I really need him, he's there and it's nice to know that this is still something that he really wants too. It's much easier to be patient when I have the support and love of such a great man. <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm out af showed.


----------



## West coast

Brayr, So sweet! 
Brandy, ?
My interview was postponed to tomorrow. Waiting, waiting....


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brayr, So sweet!
> Brandy, ?
> My interview was postponed to tomorrow. Waiting, waiting....

Did I miss something? I am out


----------



## West coast

~Brandy~ said:


> West coast said:
> 
> 
> Brayr, So sweet!
> Brandy, ?
> My interview was postponed to tomorrow. Waiting, waiting....
> 
> Did I miss something? I am outClick to expand...



I misunderstood your last post, but now I get it. :flower:


----------



## Brayr08

How did the interview go today?

Brandy, is your next step IVF then?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> How did the interview go today?
> 
> Brandy, is your next step IVF then?

Yes, I go in Friday to the fertility doc to get my IVF meds and BC :( they require a negative blood test and HIV testing before I can pick up the meds so should start the protocol this Friday.


----------



## West coast

The interview went well. I will find out Friday! 

Brandy, I know it's not the step any of us want to take but I'm still super excited for you! Let us know how the appointment goes!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks West Coast! 

Good Luck on the job :)


----------



## Brayr08

Good luck with everything Brandy. :) I've been watching another thread where all the girls are doing IVF, and so far, they've all gotten BFP's. It's pretty exciting to see.

I hope you get a permanent job for this fall West.


----------



## West coast

I ended up getting a mat leave coverage. Full time til end of November and then job share 2 days a week. Not ideal and I will continue apply for full time work but good to know my school likes me and wants me back! Unfortunately there are rarely permanent jobs posted, which means reapplying yearly= stress.
How are you all?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Aww West sorry you didn't get the one you wanted.. but I am happy for you that you got something ;) 


I am stressed to the gills with this IVF stuff. I just started on my calendar. I have like 10 tests to do, 10+ meds to take, a ton of appts scheduled... I am just a nervous wreck.


I literallly had to make a list of dates with the days I start and stop what meds so that I dont mess it up.


----------



## West coast

Brandy, how many times do you need to go in to see the doc? Sounds like being organized is necessary and will be worth it! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brandy, how many times do you need to go in to see the doc? Sounds like being organized is necessary and will be worth it! :)

haha I was blocking out my calendar at work today and I think I have more blocked out than I am working... seems like a full time job


5/30 appt
6/1 start 1 of the meds
6/3 hysteroscopy, trial transfer, and hsg sedation required
6/14 begin 1 injection
6/14 stop one of the meds
6/23 start 2 more meds
6/28 ultrasound, blood work, docto appt, decrease 1 med
6/29 start 2 more injections 2x daily
6/30 ultra sound, labs, doctor appt
7/3 ultrasound , labs , doc appt
7/6 ultrasound, labs, doc appt
7/8 ultrasound, labs doc appt
7/8 ultrasound, lab , doc appt HCG Trigger shot
7/10 EGG RETRIEVAL!
7/12 begin progesterone injections
7/13-7/15 wait for the call for Embryo Transfer


----------



## West coast

Wow! That's a lot going on! Make me wonder how I'll be able to do all that living an hour away from my doc!eek. 
I'm sticking with the Vitex/ Chaste Tree this month, I'll test for ovulation and I'll be going to the physio again for some visceral therapy( to get my uterus ans ovaries in prime position).
Brayr, how are you doing this month?


----------



## West coast

~Brandy~ said:


> West coast said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, how many times do you need to go in to see the doc? Sounds like being organized is necessary and will be worth it! :)
> 
> haha I was blocking out my calendar at work today and I think I have more blocked out than I am working... seems like a full time job
> 
> 
> 5/30 appt
> 6/1 start 1 of the meds
> 6/3 hysteroscopy, trial transfer, and hsg sedation required
> 6/14 begin 1 injection
> 6/14 stop one of the meds
> 6/23 start 2 more meds
> 6/28 ultrasound, blood work, docto appt, decrease 1 med
> 6/29 start 2 more injections 2x daily
> 6/30 ultra sound, labs, doctor appt
> 7/3 ultrasound , labs , doc appt
> 7/6 ultrasound, labs, doc appt
> 7/8 ultrasound, labs doc appt
> 7/8 ultrasound, lab , doc appt HCG Trigger shot
> 7/10 EGG RETRIEVAL!
> 7/12 begin progesterone injections
> 7/13-7/15 wait for the call for Embryo TransferClick to expand...


What is the trial transfer for??


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West coast said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, how many times do you need to go in to see the doc? Sounds like being organized is necessary and will be worth it! :)
> 
> haha I was blocking out my calendar at work today and I think I have more blocked out than I am working... seems like a full time job
> 
> 
> 5/30 appt
> 6/1 start 1 of the meds
> 6/3 hysteroscopy, trial transfer, and hsg sedation required
> 6/14 begin 1 injection
> 6/14 stop one of the meds
> 6/23 start 2 more meds
> 6/28 ultrasound, blood work, docto appt, decrease 1 med
> 6/29 start 2 more injections 2x daily
> 6/30 ultra sound, labs, doctor appt
> 7/3 ultrasound , labs , doc appt
> 7/6 ultrasound, labs, doc appt
> 7/8 ultrasound, labs doc appt
> 7/8 ultrasound, lab , doc appt HCG Trigger shot
> 7/10 EGG RETRIEVAL!
> 7/12 begin progesterone injections
> 7/13-7/15 wait for the call for Embryo Transfer
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the trial transfer for??Click to expand...

Actual the trial transfer is really cool :) 

They pretend like they are doing a real transfer but at the same time they will measure and essentially map out the length of my cervix/uterus etc as to avoid any damage being done during the actual transfer. 

Here is the explanation from a medical site.

A trial embryo transfer is a procedure done in the early steps of the IVF process. With a trial transfer, the RE can see if there are any physical obstacles that will impede the transfer or implantation. A tilted uterus, scar tissue, polyps or myomas found in the uterus can make it difficult for the catheter to reach the uterus and could make implantation difficult or impossible.

The preparation for the procedure is much like the real event. You will be asked to have a full bladder at the time of the procedure. A small, saline-filled catheter is inserted vaginally into the uterus. The RE will make note of anything they need to be aware of or fix before the actual transfer takes place. It can best be compared to a PAP smear or an IUI in pain level and duration.


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Wow! That's a lot going on! Make me wonder how I'll be able to do all that living an hour away from my doc!eek.
> I'm sticking with the Vitex/ Chaste Tree this month, I'll test for ovulation and I'll be going to the physio again for some visceral therapy( to get my uterus ans ovaries in prime position).
> Brayr, how are you doing this month?

I am literally like 5 minutes from my doctor otherwise im sure they could/would combine appts.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm with you West, if I end up doing IVF, it's at least an hour one way to my FS. If I have to go on Wednesday or a weekend, or if I have to do anything other than an ultrasound or blood work, it's a 2 hour drive one way. Blah. 

That's so exciting for you though Brandy. I would love to be able to do IVF/ICSI right now, but it's so damned expensive! Maybe eventually...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks I am sure it will all work out for all of us.

I have alot to be very thankful for.. I just really hope it's successful and I can be rid of this obsessiveness of getting that freaking BFP.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls, CD11 and I had my flashy smiley face on my OPK. So that means I'm fertile, just wanting on the solid smiley to show I'm HIGHLY fertile. I think we'll take tonight off and start everyother day once I get my solid smiley. Then we'll stop once I get my temp rise. Again, not really expecting much this cycle. Just going in with the attitude that whatever happens, happens.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Hey girls, CD11 and I had my flashy smiley face on my OPK. So that means I'm fertile, just wanting on the solid smiley to show I'm HIGHLY fertile. I think we'll take tonight off and start everyother day once I get my solid smiley. Then we'll stop once I get my temp rise. Again, not really expecting much this cycle. Just going in with the attitude that whatever happens, happens.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

FX hope to have good news soon ;)


----------



## West coast

I've been using the opk from the dollar store and today I got a faint reading. I'm going to buy another kit today to compare. But I'm stoked if the dollar store kits work!


----------



## Brayr08

Is it digi?


----------



## West coast

Nope. You have to pee in a cup and use a dropper to put the sample on it then read the lines. Not as fast and easy.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm interested to find out how well they work. How many came in a pack?


----------



## West coast

Only 1 test per pack. I tested again just now and the lines are much darker. I'll do an am test and it should be totally positive. I wanted to get another type of opk today so I could compare the tests, but the pharmacy's are closed now. Oh well. I'll go with this test this month and the dates seem about right. Whatever.
Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Brandy, how did the hysterscopy, trial transfer & HSG sedation (not sure what the last one is)go?

Did you get your pos OPK West?

I got mine today! So we'll BD prolly everyother day until I get my temp shift. I have a history of not oing a few days after my pos OPK.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Hey Brandy, how did the hysterscopy, trial transfer & HSG sedation (not sure what the last one is)go?
> 
> Did you get your pos OPK West?
> 
> I got mine today! So we'll BD prolly everyother day until I get my temp shift. I have a history of not oing a few days after my pos OPK.

Just got back from my trial transfer and hysteroscope... well now I have to have surgery to remove 2 Polyps Friday... yay just another thing to add to the madness of all this IVF crap. But atleast since they have to do that then they will do the HSG under full sedation!! W00T


----------



## West coast

Brayr, not a full positive yet(I did dollar store and First Respose kits today). Feeling crampy though. I also had some visceral therapy done, so I'm hoping all is in good position!
Happy bding! 
Brandy, how frustrating to have more needed but great they can do it all now! How do they remove the Polyps! Laproscopy? Good luck!


----------



## West coast

Tested both this am. Pos First response, neg Dollar store. I'm going with the First response! I won't buy the dollar store anymore.
Have a good day!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brayr, not a full positive yet(I did dollar store and First Respose kits today). Feeling crampy though. I also had some visceral therapy done, so I'm hoping all is in good position!
> Happy bding!
> Brandy, how frustrating to have more needed but great they can do it all now! How do they remove the Polyps! Laproscopy? Good luck!

They are going in vaginally with a camera and another tool that las like a little lasso laser looking thing on it. haha not the best description.


----------



## Brayr08

I think I Oed yesterday girls. Back into the tww for the 46th time...blah...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> I think I Oed yesterday girls. Back into the tww for the 46th time...blah...

Yay for o


----------



## West coast

I'm still getting a pos opk...? Maybe it's the First response kit? It's not a digi. Oh well. Just going with the flow.


----------



## Brayr08

I've gotten multiple days of pos OPK's before. My FS always said (and everything I've read online) to go with the first pos as the "real" pos. I can't remember, I'm sorry, but do you temp West?

Brandy, hope everything goes well for you today! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## West coast

Brayr, good to know about the tests. Today I was neg. I definitely felt symptoms before testing pos. I don't do temp. It stressed me out too much when I have done it in the past! I think I needed a better thermometer. How are you doing?
Brandy, let us know how it goes!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi girls! So the Polectomy/Surgical Hysteroscopy went well. They originally were going in to remove 2 but appears they found 4. Kind of good news because they were able to make sure its all cleaned out and ready to go for IVF now!! Yay.


----------



## West coast

Yeah! Great news!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Yeah! Great news!

Thanks... are you still getting BFP on your OPK? 

I have always been told to go with the first positive as well but I just BD all the way through it.


----------



## West coast

I tested negative after 3 positive days. Bd'd before and during positive results(every other day). Now just waiting. Busy time of year for us teachers though, so hopefully it goes relatively fast ;)


----------



## Brayr08

How's it going girls?

How are the meds treating you Brandy?

When is AF due West? Mine is due on Tuesday. I'll probably test (and I'm sure get a BFN). This will be the first time, I think EVER, I've waited until AF was due to test. Huh...this is kind of nice. lol I'm going to take next month off of TTC. We're going on vacation around the time I'd be finding out I was pregnant (we leave Sunday, I'd know around Thursday or Friday...if my cycle is like this one) and I don't want to worry about what the amount of booze I'm drinking is doing to my baby. :)

Hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## West coast

Brayr, not testing early!? Wow, you are taking it easy ;) where are you going for your vaca??
I'm due Monday and already feel bloated. I'll wait it out too. I had a few drinks last night and had some coffee this month. I've been sure to surround myself with friends without kids and just enjoy what I have. We'll continue to ttc around ovulation but its a busy summer, so whatever. 

Brandy, how are you feeling?


----------



## West coast

Af came today. Wicked headache. Yeah.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> How's it going girls?
> 
> How are the meds treating you Brandy?
> 
> When is AF due West? Mine is due on Tuesday. I'll probably test (and I'm sure get a BFN). This will be the first time, I think EVER, I've waited until AF was due to test. Huh...this is kind of nice. lol I'm going to take next month off of TTC. We're going on vacation around the time I'd be finding out I was pregnant (we leave Sunday, I'd know around Thursday or Friday...if my cycle is like this one) and I don't want to worry about what the amount of booze I'm drinking is doing to my baby. :)
> 
> Hope you all have a nice weekend!

alright so far... day 22 of BCP :( have 6 more days to go on it. I am now doing daily Lupron injections mild headache for about an hour after the injection... Otherwise not bad.

Hope you get your BFP before vacation!!


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry about AF West. I'm sure she will be showing up for me either Tuesday or Wednesday. Yipee...


----------



## Brayr08

Took a test yesterday (14DPO) and it was BFN. Muh...oh well. I started the brown spotting today, so AF should be here, I think, in the next couple days. Definetly by the end of the week.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Took a test yesterday (14DPO) and it was BFN. Muh...oh well. I started the brown spotting today, so AF should be here, I think, in the next couple days. Definetly by the end of the week.

Sorry Brayr :(


----------



## West coast

Brayr, Boooooo:( enjoy your drinks on your vacation...when is it and where?
I had some tears before work this am. Luckily I had a 3hr hike planned with a girlfriend this evening to keep me busy. My DH is heading to Ashland, OR for a bike race tomorrow and is staying until Tuesday. Now I really need to keep busy!
Brandy, have the headaches gone away?


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brayr, Boooooo:( enjoy your drinks on your vacation...when is it and where?
> I had some tears before work this am. Luckily I had a 3hr hike planned with a girlfriend this evening to keep me busy. My DH is heading to Ashland, OR for a bike race tomorrow and is staying until Tuesday. Now I really need to keep busy!
> Brandy, have the headaches gone away?

Nope I am still rocking the headaches haha... but the bright light at the end of the tunnel is today was my last BCP so I am hoping that it was those and I will wake up tomorrow just fine!


Day 7 of Lupron injections today, off the BCP, only 7 days till I do baseline ultrasound and start stims :happydance:

ashland has alot of good biking! Is your OH a pro biker? If I might ask...


----------



## West coast

Hope the head aches subside! It's quite the process!

My DH is not pro. He does get his race and some other stuff paid for since he does some online blogging and product reviews. I wish I was down in Ashland now too! But I have it pretty good here and shouldn't complain ;)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! AF showed up on Friday. Oh well.

Brandy, did you start more meds yesterday?

We're going camping up north in Michigan. There's a river to go tubing down. Should be fun. We're leaving July 14th and won't be back until 19th or 20th.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh that sounds fun Brayr I haven't been floating the river in years! Damn im getting old haha.


I am still on Lupron injections... I am off BCP but started my antibiotics yesterday along with AF Blah.

I have a suppression ultrasound check on Friday and start stimming then!! So excited ;) 16 days till egg retrieval!


----------



## West coast

Brandy, I'm learning from your process. I didn't really think it would take one full cycle before egg retrieval. I think I better book another consult with my FS soon so I can get things moving before September/new school year.
Brayr, I'm going camping this weekend! So nice to get away from everything and relax.


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brandy, I'm learning from your process. I didn't really think it would take one full cycle before egg retrieval. I think I better book another consult with my FS soon so I can get things moving before September/new school year.
> Brayr, I'm going camping this weekend! So nice to get away from everything and relax.


There are so many different protocols that the doctors use.. some people have the process done in 1 cycle others 2-3 cycles.

My doctor only does it every 3 months so he gets all the women on the same cycle by using BCP... while taking the BCP he then has you go on lupron injections. The Lupron will put you in a menopausal state so that you dont ovulate and the ovaries go dormant. You then stop the BCP while continuing with Lupron. The stopping of the BCP will then cause you to have AF on the days they need you to and you will then start stims while on your AF.

They have you stay on the Lupron as well while you stim for 10-14 days so that you dont ovulate but the stims cause the eggs to grow. 2 days before retrieval you give yourself a shot of HCG that triggers your body to begin ovulation ;) exactly 35 hours after giving the shot they retrieve the eggs right before they are set to be released!

So this is called LONNNNGGGGGGGG protocol hah


----------



## West coast

I booked an app with my FS for mid August. DH and I are planning to go for IVF. Not what we ever wanted, but since I had the lap to remove endo and cysts, we feel we best do the Ivf now rather then wait longer(3.5 yrs is enough!).
How are you gals doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> I booked an app with my FS for mid August. DH and I are planning to go for IVF. Not what we ever wanted, but since I had the lap to remove endo and cysts, we feel we best do the Ivf now rather then wait longer(3.5 yrs is enough!).
> How are you gals doing?


Hey there! I had a 2nd scan today... They found a total of 38 follies ranging from 10-14. I was set to trigger Monday if all goes well. The doctor lowered my dose of stimming medications by 1/2 because they appear to be growing a little quicker than we want them to.

I will have another ultrasound to check them on Saturday if he feels I need to trigger Saturday I will if not we will hold out till Monday.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Brandy, how'd your appointment go on Saturday? Did you end up triggering today? Eeek! It's so exciting!!!

West, I'm sorry that you've had to schedule your IVF. Maybe a mirlce will happen and you won't have to do it. 

I think I'm 6DPO. Didn't do OPK's or anything, so going strictly on temps. DH and I only bd on Saturday or Sunday and I didn't ovulate (I think) until Tuesday. So there's a CHANCE he had some swimmers still alive in there, but I guess I don't really care either way.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Hey Brandy, how'd your appointment go on Saturday? Did you end up triggering today? Eeek! It's so exciting!!!
> 
> West, I'm sorry that you've had to schedule your IVF. Maybe a mirlce will happen and you won't have to do it.
> 
> I think I'm 6DPO. Didn't do OPK's or anything, so going strictly on temps. DH and I only bd on Saturday or Sunday and I didn't ovulate (I think) until Tuesday. So there's a CHANCE he had some swimmers still alive in there, but I guess I don't really care either way.

FX for you!!

I didn't trigger saturday I do tonight!! So excited ;) I cant do it till 11pm though haha and I have to be to work at 6am so thats no fun... Boo. But I took a week off because I am at risk for OHSS so tomorrows my friday.

doctor found 30 follies today that are 16-20 so I am hoping that there are a bunch of healthy ones in that litter haha

We shall see Wednesday... Since I wont be working I will have to live on BNB I am going out of my mind it's going to be a long 2.5 weeks.

I will test the trigger out though im too impatient.


----------



## West coast

Brandy, how did the trigger go? Good luck Wednesday! So exciting! Did your doctor advise you to take time off work? I'm a little concerned about that when I start the process, since it will be the start of the school year. Oh well. Worth it in the long run I hope!
Brayr, sort of refreshing just letting things go, eh? Im not testing or anything now either. I'm leaving on a week long hiking trip in a week and a half, so I'm just looking forward to it! You must be getting excited for your camping trip!?


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brandy, how did the trigger go? Good luck Wednesday! So exciting! Did your doctor advise you to take time off work? I'm a little concerned about that when I start the process, since it will be the start of the school year. Oh well. Worth it in the long run I hope!
> Brayr, sort of refreshing just letting things go, eh? Im not testing or anything now either. I'm leaving on a week long hiking trip in a week and a half, so I'm just looking forward to it! You must be getting excited for your camping trip!?

He asked me to take it easy but didn't say that I needed to take time off work. I chose to do that since I never do and have alot of paid time built up.

Trigger went well. For fun this morning I even took a PG test and it was positive so I have a starting point. I chose one cheapie brand test to use so I will just continue to test everyday to see if it goes from positive to negative and then hopefully right back to positive :)


----------



## Brayr08

Brandy does your FS do a 3 or 5 day transfer?

It's too bad you guys couldn't have started your IVF process in July West. Then (as long as everything went as planned) you wouldn't have had to miss school.

I am getting excited for my trip! It will be so nice to just sit around in the sun all day drinking wine. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Brandy does your FS do a 3 or 5 day transfer?
> 
> It's too bad you guys couldn't have started your IVF process in July West. Then (as long as everything went as planned) you wouldn't have had to miss school.
> 
> I am getting excited for my trip! It will be so nice to just sit around in the sun all day drinking wine. :)

I am jealous... I wish I could sit around in the sun and drink wine :happydance: it wouldnt take but 1 glass im sure... I haven't had any booze in over a year. You deserve it have fun.


He prefers a 5 day transfer but if for some reason they feel a 3 day is better we will go with the recommendations. So tentatively our ET is Monday 7/15 FX that all goes well.


----------



## Brayr08

How many eggs are you going to transfer?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> How many eggs are you going to transfer?

The plan is 3 on day 5 so we will see... FX 

We would love love love to have twins because we want 2 more... But at this point 1 would be amazing.


----------



## Brayr08

3?! You are a crazy brave woman! lol I would be so terrified of having triplets. That would be my luck though. Never even a pos test and then I end up w/3 babies. Yikes...

How did the egg retrieval go???


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> 3?! You are a crazy brave woman! lol I would be so terrified of having triplets. That would be my luck though. Never even a pos test and then I end up w/3 babies. Yikes...
> 
> How did the egg retrieval go???

I am older so my chances are much lower :( pushing 38 they normally do 3 for over 35 years.

Checked in for retrieval now. See you girls in a few hours.


----------



## West coast

How did retrieval go?
I'm wondering if I'll get 2 or 3... My naturopath is convinced I'll have twins and then a year later get pregnant on our own and have twins naturally! Lol. We're happy to have one healthy! Twins would be a lot of work but fun too! I've always been intrigued by twins and growing up always thought it would be great to have boy/girl twins. I probably jinxed myself;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> How did retrieval go?
> I'm wondering if I'll get 2 or 3... My naturopath is convinced I'll have twins and then a year later get pregnant on our own and have twins naturally! Lol. We're happy to have one healthy! Twins would be a lot of work but fun too! I've always been intrigued by twins and growing up always thought it would be great to have boy/girl twins. I probably jinxed myself;)

 I am still super loopy I just got home from ER boy they gave me a lot of good drugs haha.

They retrieved 31 eggs so we will have to see what the fertilization report brings tomorrow... They said I wouldn't hear from them till tomorrow afternoon as the doctor is the one that calls personally instead of the nurse.

I am very happy with the number but I am hoping there was a large # that are healthy/fertilized


----------



## Brayr08

Can't wait to hear your first report today!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Can't wait to hear your first report today!!!

Its only 845am and I am going nuts waiting for the call!!


----------



## West coast

How did it go??
Af came today...oh well. I'm getting another Amh done tomorrow. My fs gave me the referral ages ago and I want everything done and ready when I see him.


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report Today:happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## Brayr08

Whoohoo!!! How exciting! Are you planning on freezing any?

How did the AMH go West?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> Whoohoo!!! How exciting! Are you planning on freezing any?
> 
> How did the AMH go West?

FX all 12 make it to day 5! If they do we are transferring 3 and freezing the rest.


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> How did it go??
> Af came today...oh well. I'm getting another Amh done tomorrow. My fs gave me the referral ages ago and I want everything done and ready when I see him.

When do you find out the results?


----------



## West coast

Amh is just a blood test plus $107 USA dollars (since its being done there) and $40 Canadian since they process the test. I don't know when I'll get the results. Last time it was a week but I'll be out of cell phone reception, on my hiking trip. So I guess I'll seek out the results when I get back. I may have to wait til I see the fs on the 16th of August unless I can get in with my family doctor before. Waiting waiting waiting. ;)


----------



## West coast

Well ladies I'm heading off on my week backcountry camping trip. That means to phones or bnb! 
Brayr, I hope you are having a fun camping/tubing trip!
Brandy, all the best on transfer day!
I'll be checking in next Friday!


----------



## Brayr08

So Brandy, I take it from your pic you finally got that BFP???


----------



## ~Brandy~

Snuck in for beta early! 294!


----------



## Brayr08

When do you get to find out how many stuck?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> When do you get to find out how many stuck?

8/16 is my ultrasound seems like FOREVER


----------



## Brayr08

So excited for you! Definetly keep us updated!


----------



## West coast

Brandy, congrats! I hope all is well!
Brayr, how are you doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls! I went in for second beta and it triple to 892 so they moved scan up to 8/13 that still seems like eternity! 


Hope everyone is well and wish you much luck with the upcoming cycles


----------



## Brayr08

I'm doing fine. :) Should O sometime this week. 

West, when do you go in for your first IVF appointment?


----------



## West coast

I have to meet with fs first since its been over 6 months and he has moved to a new office. That's on Aug 16. We're crossing fingers he doesn't require all the blood and seamen Analysis again. He should have my Amh results, so that should help!


----------



## West coast

Brandy, twins!? Exciting! 
Brayr, anything new?
I'm visiting family at the moment. Glad my parents know what we're up to now and we have a plan. Af is due any time now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi west! Yes twins  we had an ultrasound earlier in the week and we have another one Tuesday! Can't wait to them again.


----------



## Brayr08

Congrats Brandy! Super happy for you!


----------



## West coast

AF arrived :( I'm staying with a bestie who has a 3.5 yr old and a 1.5 year old. Fun but also makes me really want one of my own!!
Brayr, will you find out if your twins are boys or girls? I love the idea of boy/girl twins!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> AF arrived :( I'm staying with a bestie who has a 3.5 yr old and a 1.5 year old. Fun but also makes me really want one of my own!!
> Brayr, will you find out if your twins are boys or girls? I love the idea of boy/girl twins!

If I can I want to find out the first possible second what the sex is! 

I actually would prefer that whatever sex they are they be the same. I think that will keep them more bonded with like interests. However, I wouldnt complain for sure if I got a b/g set!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## West coast

Brandy, that is so awesome!
I'm so frustrated. Since my fs moved to a new clinic I have had to pay for my file to be transfered($45, 2.5 weeks ago). The new clinic has yet to receive the file! I'm going to see my fs Friday and he needs the file! It better get there or else we'll be waiting even longer! Argh! I am excited to see the fs though and get a move on with the Ivf!


----------



## Brayr08

That's so exciting Brandy! So, I know you mentioned that you would perfer both babies to be the same sex...are you hoping for boys or girls?

West, are you able to call your old clinic to find out what the hold up is?

AFM, BFN again this month. Now just waiting on AF.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brayr08 said:


> That's so exciting Brandy! So, I know you mentioned that you would perfer both babies to be the same sex...are you hoping for boys or girls?
> 
> West, are you able to call your old clinic to find out what the hold up is?
> 
> AFM, BFN again this month. Now just waiting on AF.

Either sex is fine. I would be just as happy with b/g twins too I just think they would be closer as they grew up in the teen years and such if they are the same gender.


----------



## West coast

I finally met with my fs! He told me my Amh result was 1.15. (Down from last year, 1.3). Not horrible, but not great. He did a vaginal ultrasound and saw about 6 follicules on one side and 4 on the other. Considering all this, he won't put me on BC. Looks like we'll have an hour consultation with a nurse to go over the procedure, in about a months time. Then start injections on the next cycle....so likely October! So excited! We have to decide about whether we do ICSI(I think we should but my hubby is worried about birth defects so he suggested we try doing have with ICSI and see how the other half do). We also have to decide if we should go with 1 or 2 fertilized eggs. It will depend a bit on my egg quality but it is our choice. Again, DH is worried about twins ;). Some decisions to be made!
Brandy, did you go with ICSI?
I also saw a Doctor of Chinese medicine today (since I was going to the city, I booked both apps). This guy is a bit of a guru. He has helped a lot of women get pregnant and he said to me, "give me 3 months and then, if you're not pregnant, do the Ivf". He gave me a list of supplements and foods (and alcohol)to avoid. He also did some accupuncture. ..... I wish I would have seen him months ago! At this point though, I just can't handle trying something new, more visits to see him, et.. When I could end up doing Ivf anyway! Ergh! 
Brayr, how is your summer going?


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> I finally met with my fs! He told me my Amh result was 1.15. (Down from last year, 1.3). Not horrible, but not great. He did a vaginal ultrasound and saw about 6 follicules on one side and 4 on the other. Considering all this, he won't put me on BC. Looks like we'll have an hour consultation with a nurse to go over the procedure, in about a months time. Then start injections on the next cycle....so likely October! So excited! We have to decide about whether we do ICSI(I think we should but my hubby is worried about birth defects so he suggested we try doing have with ICSI and see how the other half do). We also have to decide if we should go with 1 or 2 fertilized eggs. It will depend a bit on my egg quality but it is our choice. Again, DH is worried about twins ;). Some decisions to be made!
> Brandy, did you go with ICSI?
> I also saw a Doctor of Chinese medicine today (since I was going to the city, I booked both apps). This guy is a bit of a guru. He has helped a lot of women get pregnant and he said to me, "give me 3 months and then, if you're not pregnant, do the Ivf". He gave me a list of supplements and foods (and alcohol)to avoid. He also did some accupuncture. ..... I wish I would have seen him months ago! At this point though, I just can't handle trying something new, more visits to see him, et.. When I could end up doing Ivf anyway! Ergh!
> Brayr, how is your summer going?

We requested recovery by icsi.. Which meant if the eggs didn't fertilise within an allotted amount of hours they could preform icsi. Well it turns out that the ones that had icsi preformed turned out the highest quality


----------



## West coast

Brandy, do you know how many fertilized on their own? Were/are you concerned with ICSI risks? 
And you had 3 eggs transfered? Was this due to quality, age or choice? 
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Brandy, do you know how many fertilized on their own? Were/are you concerned with ICSI risks?
> And you had 3 eggs transfered? Was this due to quality, age or choice?
> Thanks for the info!!

Out of 21 mature only 6 fertilized naturally. The other 15 were icsi. Transfer was by choice. We didn't worry about the risks they are very low and comparable to natural fertilization


----------



## West coast

Hey ladies! How are things? We have our consultation with the nurse today to go over needles, calendar et... I'm excited to hear it all and finalize our plan.
In other news 2 of my good elementary school friends announced they are pregnant. One with twin girls. I'm happy for them but I'm really anxious to get rolling with the Ivf now! I want good news too!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls!

Brandy, how's the pregnancy going?

How'd your appointment go West?

I think I'm 1 or 2DPO. We only bd Sunday and Wednesday, so, we'll see.


----------



## ~Brandy~

West- How did your meeting go? Whats your calendar look like? Have you joined any IVF threads&#8230;. They are really great support.


Brayr- It&#8217;s going well thanks for asking! We have another scan on Tuesday I will be 10W! My fertility specialist will release me to my OB if all goes well Tuesday.. I will really miss him but I just pray everything goes well. FX for you that you got the right amount of BD in!


I got a Doppler last week and spent forever trying to find the babies. I think I did since I picked up a heartbeat of 137 and 149. I don&#8217;t think either were my heartbeat as I think that should be 100 or less.


----------



## West coast

Hi all
My app went well. I did shed some tears as I was frustrated with the old clinic (my fs branched out with some other fs and opened a new clinic) since they still hadn't sent all my file! The nurse was great though. She went over everything. Only thing I'm not so sure about is having another HSG! Argh! The fs did not tell me I'd need another and myself and I had to get more blood work done! I'm now day 25 so it will be likely I have to get the HSG in 2 weeks. The nurse said it was my choice but they want to avoid starting retreival and finding polips. It will be my second week of school and when I know I'll be missing so much in October, I'm worried. But I guess they are just playing it safe.
Anyway, I picked up half my meds and now I wait for my HSG, then a positive ovu test to start Estrance. I'll be starting shots at the beginning to October. Exciting! I'm avoiding alcohol, keeping caffeine and sugar intake low. I'm going for a massage today and i have an accupuncture app booked. Im trying to keen stress low. I have started a October Ivf thread and been in contact with a friend of a friend (who did 8 rounds of Ivf!)for advice too. It's nice to have a plan but of course I'm still worried it won't work:( lol.
Bray, glad to hear babies are doing well! I'm leaning towards asking for 2 fertilized eggs being implanted but I think nurse convinced DH it was wise to see what day they will transfer(day3=1, day 5=2).
Brandy, happy bding! I'm still rooting for you!


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi, trying for my 2nd and I had an IUI on August 30th. I am on crinone now and have been having AF cramps, I am not sure if this is a bad thing or if its just because of the crinone, thoughts??


----------



## Brayr08

Hey all! 

Brandy, when do you get to find out the sex of your twins?

West, where are you at in your IVF process?

AFM, still not pregnant. DH & I aren't really trying, but not preventing either. Hope you both are doing well!


----------



## West coast

Brayr, good to hear from you! I had a hysteroscopy last week and was told my uterus looks great. So I'm post ovulation now and will start Estrace Thursday. Injections will start on day 2 of my next cycle. I'm excited! I've been very busy with a new teaching job. I got my own class for the year so it's super busy. Of course everything at once, eh? 
Take care and keep in touch!


----------



## West coast

Day 4 of my injections. Going for blood work tomorrow. Feeling fine...just tired after a full day of work and a 2 hr bike ride last night, but I still managed a 45 min run. I'll take it easy now. So hard when excersizing is one of the best ways for me to reduce stress!
Brayr, how are things with you? 
Brandy, did you find out the sex of your twins?


----------



## West coast

Brayr, Oh, just saw twin girls! Fun! Hope you're feeling well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yep were having twin girls! I am feeling great :) Still never had a pregnancy symptom lol

I just started feeling them move around in there the last couple day and I am showing its all so real! 

GL with your bloodwork. Will you have monitoring ultrasounds?


----------



## West coast

Nice you haven't been feeling bad! Exciting times!
I had blood work today and they uped some of my meds. I have blood and ultrasounds every other day now. Makes for very long days for me! I have to leave at 6am and then cross my fingers I'm back for work at 9am. All worth it in the end I'm sure!


----------



## West coast

I had my EG today! 13 retrieved. We asked for ICSI for 10 and 3 "natural". We'll find out tomorrow how many embryos survived. Transfer likely Friday. :)
How are you all?


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> I had my EG today! 13 retrieved. We asked for ICSI for 10 and 3 "natural". We'll find out tomorrow how many embryos survived. Transfer likely Friday. :)
> How are you all?

Exciting news! Thats a great # for retrieval. So you're having a 5 day transfer? How many do you intend to transfer?


----------



## Brayr08

That is so exciting West!!!! Can't wait to hear how those little eggies are growing!


----------



## West coast

I got the call this am from the lab. 8 follicules remain(including the 3 that naturally took!). We'll get a call wed am to know if they want us there that afternoon or Friday for the transfer. Excited! We may only do 1 egg transfer since DH is so paranoid about twins. But it will depend on quality.


----------



## Brayr08

What did you find out today West?


----------



## West coast

News from the lab! 7 embryo's still going strong! 4 are top quality(2 from Ivf, 2 ICSI)!! Transfer set for Friday at noon. I'm going for accupuncture before and a massage the night before. Planning for Friday and Monday off work. Any other recommendations?. Not sure if we should transfer 1 or 2....


----------



## Brayr08

I would transfer 2 for sure.


----------



## Brayr08

How'd it go today West?


----------



## West coast

Great! Easy peasy after all the rest! Doc was convinced 1embryo was best and we were stoked it was an Ivf embryo! We got a pic of the embryo too:) Trying to rest this weekend. Blood test on the 29th but will definately test before.
How are you Brayr?


----------



## West coast

Tested positive this am! Cramps and nausea likely early pregnancy according to nurse at my clinic. But feeling a bit better than 2 days ago! Blood work will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Tested positive this am! Cramps and nausea likely early pregnancy according to nurse at my clinic. But feeling a bit better than 2 days ago! Blood work will confirm tomorrow.

What FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Brayr08

So happy for you West! Let us know how the bloods go!


----------



## ~Brandy~

West coast said:


> Tested positive this am! Cramps and nausea likely early pregnancy according to nurse at my clinic. But feeling a bit better than 2 days ago! Blood work will confirm tomorrow.

Do you have an update?


----------



## West coast

Blood test positive! Hard to believe now that I'm feeling better. But we're excited. I have another blood test next week and ultrasound on the 12th!


----------



## West coast

How ya doing ladies?
Great news for hmommy and PBL! 

Not good here. Blood tests have shown only a little increase in hcg. Ultrasound today showed nothing. Blood test showed increase to 635....not good. Risk of ectopic so I was given methotrexate. No bleeding yet. I hope it's just a normal period and it's soon and that my levels go back quickly. I'm scared of a crazy bleed. My doc and nurse were positive that since this pregnancy took, it's a good sign. Now we wait. At least I can drink during the holidays ;)


----------

